# Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???



## Andreas Meyer (5. November 2004)

;+ Habt ihr mit dem Askari-Katalog gute oder eher schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt ? Will bald ans Meer und deswegen eine Großbestellung wegen neuer Rute oder Rolle und so aufgeben. Ich selber finde diesen Katalog klasse, habe aber wiegesagt noch keine Erfahrung. Gruß Andi
 #h


----------



## nikmark (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo Andreas,
was hast du denn bestellt ?
Bei Askari kann man Schnäppchen machen, aber oftmals auch die Erfahrung, das "Geiz ist Geil" bedeuten kann, die Sachen zweimal kaufen zu müssen und dann wird es letztendlich teurer !
Sach mal was du gekauft hast !

Nikmark


----------



## Blob (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hm also per Katalog hab ich noch nie was bestellt bei dennen, dafür aber per Internet. Das einzige was mir nicht gefallen hat, dass mir mein "Danke für die Bestellung Geschenk" mit 10 Euro berechnet wurde, hab dann mit dennen telefoniert und die 10 Euro wieder bekommen. Seit dem hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nie wieder was da bestellt.


----------



## krauthi (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

hallo   ein kleiner tip schau mal bei www.angelsport-schirmer.de nach  die haben im moment tolle angebote  und  ich selber habe da schon bestellt und nur gutes erfahren   viel glück  beim tripp an die see im juni


----------



## arno (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin!
Also, der Katalog ist Spitze, der hält gut was aus!
Aber die Sachen die da drinn sind, die kann ich nicht empfehlen!
Speziell, Ruten und Rutentaschen und die Wobbler!
Ich hab diese Sachen zum Glück als Sonderangebot gekauft!
Sonst währe alles ca. 5 Mal so Teuer gewesen und dann währe ich garantiert zum Umtausch hingegfahren!
Aber wegen den paar Euros?!?
Da verfahre ich ja mehr Sprit, als das, was es gekostet hat!
Ich und Askari, nie wieder!
Kauf lieber beim Händler um die Ecke, da hast Du mehr von!
Auch wenns teurer ist!
Und der gibt, wenn Du viel kaufst und fragst, bestimmt noch einen Rabbat drauf!


Nachtrag:
Ich meine jetzt die Sachen die speziel von Askari hergestellt werden!
Wenn dann nur die richtigen Markenwahren, obwohl, so billig sind die da auch nicht, finde ich!


----------



## RoterAdler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Einmal und nie wieder !!!

Das war meine Erfahrung ! Hatte per Internet bestellt und von ca. 20 Artikeln konnte das doch so große Versandhaus nur ca. 10 Stück liefern ohne mal eine Mail geschrieben zu haben das sie folgende Artikel nicht auf Lager haben (hatten nicht mal Ködernadeln).

Da kommt das Porto und die Nachnahmegebühr teurer als den Schrott den die geliefert haben.

Sorry, aber Askari ist für mich gestorben .........


----------



## Veit (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari kann man vergessen. Markenprodukte sind im Vergleich zu anderen Versandhäusen recht teuer und das was Roter Adler erlebt hat ist kein Einzelfall. Zwei Mal habe ich bei Askari bestellt und beide Male genau das selbe erlebt. 
Die Eigenprodukte (Kogha, Perca, Silverman) sind größtenteils minderwertige Kopien der Markenhersteller.


----------



## Andreas Meyer (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

*Ist das echt wahr???
 Das schockiert mich nämlich. Wiedereinmal bin ich auf so einen Werbescheiß drauf reingefallen. Ihr wollt mich doch alle nur aufs Kreutz legen. Selbst die Markensachen sind für`n Arsch? Danke für die Tipps. Würde mich aber trotzdem weiterhin über andere Anregungen freuen.
 Gruß Andi
*


----------



## Nord-Fischer (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo

 Ich habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt. Alles auf einmal liefern die selten bei grossen Bestellungen, das stimmt schon.

 Aber in Sachen Umtausch und Reklamation kann ich mich nicht beschweren !!!
 Das ging bisher problemlos !

 Allerdings hab ich mir 2 Kogha Multis bestellt gehabt. Das ist echt der allerletzte Müll. Sind beide in Norwegen kaputt gegangen.


----------



## 2monky (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

sehr schnell und zuverlässig ist http://www.gerlinger.de/ wenn man online bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt ist die Ware nach max. 3 Tagen da. 

Bei http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de hatte ich am 01.11. per Vorkasse bestellt und am 02.11. das Geld überwiesen, heute war die Ware da.

Askari hat eine Lieferzeit von ca. 2 Wochen und oft kommt nach 7 Tagen ein Brief wo drinsteht was alles nicht lieferbar ist. Bei mir war mal die gesamte Bestellung nicht lieferbar.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari ! 

Nun ja, ich kaufe ab und zu mal bei Askari ! 
Ob ein Schwimmer von Balzer oder co. ist ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ! ! ! 

Silverman, Kogha, Perca, Salmo und Blue River sind "Eigenprodukte" von Askari, von denen halte ich sehr wenig. 

Ich hab kürzlich bei Askari das Schnäppchen des Jahres gemacht... eine Rolle die normalerweise 127€ kostet hab ich für 54€ bekommen... #6 

Fazit: 
Von den Eigenmarken (außer Blue River = Bekleidung) würde ich die Finger lassen, zumidnest was Ruten, Rollen, Wirbel und Haken betrifft ! 
Bei den Markenprodukten kannst du gelegentlich absolute Schnäppchen machen !


----------



## Pickerfan (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kann mich meinen vorpostern nur anschliessen. Habs dreimal mit Askari versucht und es war nicht einmal in Ordnung. Vergiss am besten das es Askari gibt. Schirmer ist echt voll OK.


----------



## The_Duke (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Tja...dann oute ich mich mal als zufriedener ASKARI-Kunde!
Klar ist nicht immer jeder Artikel lieferbar und daß von 20 Artikeln 10 nicht lieferbar sind, ist ganz sicher die Ausnahme! Mit der Inbetriebnahme des neuen Logistikzentrums gehören solche Unannehmlichkeiten auch der Vergangenheit an.....
Andreas...solche "Anfragen" sind immer etwas irreführend, weil sich dabei meist die Unzufriedenen (die es sicher zu Recht überall gibt!) melden und ihren Frust ablassen...die Zufriedenen sehen wenig Grund...vielleicht aus Bequemlichkeit?...sich zu melden und zu loben.
Es ist immer noch so, daß es sich leidenschaftlicher schimpft als lobt 
ASKARI ist in der Qualität nicht überall gleich hoch, manches ist von nicht ganz so hoher Qualität aber das kann man schon fast am Preis erkennen....da ist schon mal eine Eigenmarken-Pose für 20Cent nicht sauber lackiert oder der Superbillig-Wobbler für 1 Euro geht halt nicht so ab wie sein Kollege von Rappala...was soll man da auch erwarten?
Das Bleisortiment ist klasse ebenso die Bekleidungslinie von Blue River, die ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat!
Die Hausmarken PERCA und KOGHA sind meist mit einer 5-Jahresgarantie ausgestattet...was soll da schief gehen? Brauchst nich mal die Rechnung aufbewahren...ist alles bei denen im PC drin...anrufen und Kundennummer nennen, Artikelnummer oder -name nennen....reicht bei nem Garantiefall!
Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit der Kundenbetreuung...sehr freundlich und stets bemüht zu helfen, sofern man selbst freundlich ist 
Hier werden sich bestimmt wieder andere zu Wort melden, die das anders sehen...ist auch normal! 
ICH jedenfalls kann ASKARI empfehlen...und von den Mitbewerbern Schirmer, Gerlinger, Angel-Domäne und wie sie alle heissen, ist keiner in Summe besser oder schlechter, sonst hätte sich längst einer auf dem Markt durchgesetzt und die anderen verdrängt, bzw. einige wären untergegangen.
Probiere einfach den einen oder anderen Versender aus und entscheide dann, wem du vielleicht mehr oder weniger die Treue halten willst....nur ohne eigene Erfahrung und nur vom "Hörensagen" ein Urteil zu fällen ist sicherlich nicht so ganz glücklich....


----------



## 2monky (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

von meiner letzten Bestellung bei Askari waren von 7 Teilen 7 nicht lieferbar. Darunter normale Mepps Spinner, die Info darüber kam 7 Tage nach der Onlinebestellung per Brief.
Lieferzeit bei Askari ist ca. 14 Tage, bei Gerlinger und Schirmer 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten, die Markenartikel haben auch bei Askari die selbe Qualität wie überall.
Über schlechten Service oder fehlende Teile konnte ich mich nicht beschweren. Wobei man gerade letzteres sehr oft hört. Und wenn mir das so wie meinen Vorpostern passieren würde hätte ich auch die Schnau... voll von dem Laden.  
Auch ich habe schon einige Sachen(Bleie, Baleno-Kleidung,billig Wirbel) bei Askari gekauft, mit deren Eigenproduktionen habe ich auch einmal meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich wollte halt sparen #d  und habe mir von diesen Wirbeln wo man bei Abnahme von 10 Pack fast nichts mehr zahlt halt welche bestellt. Naja, um es kurz zu manchen sie waren Schrott. Die andere Sachen haben gehalten was sie versprochen haben. 
Zurück geschickt habe ich die Wirbel nicht, bei dem geringen Preis war es mir das nicht wert.
Eins muss ich aber auch noch sagen, richtig günstig ist Askari aber nun auch nicht. Wenn man etwas im Netz stöbert oder bei seinem Händler schaut kann man oft bessere Preise für den selben Artikel erzielen.

Ich denke mal wenn man genau weis was man da kauft, also den Artikel kennt, und der Preis stimmt spricht sicher nichts dagegen dort sein Angelgerät zu kaufen.


----------



## angeltreff (6. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Jetzt wisst Ihr, warum der Blinker ein Gerätethema in seinem Forum verbietet. 

 Ein Schelm, wer arges dabei denkt.


----------



## vk58 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



			
				2monky schrieb:
			
		

> Lieferzeit bei Askari ist ca. 14 Tage, bei Gerlinger und Schirmer 2-3 Tage.


Ich habe auch bei Schirmer einen Thermoanzug gekauft. War nach 2 Tagen da, aber leider zu klein. Zurückgeschickt und nach 2 Tagen war die neue Größe da. Hut ab!


----------



## Peter Bach (8. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bislang habe ich nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gesammelt.

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kann mich über Askari nicht und in keinster weise beschweren.:g  Ich habe 2 mal dort bestellt. Einmal 1 Futteral, 1 setzkescher und fertige Tigernüsse. War nach 3 Tagen da!! Und bis heute keine Mängel festgestellt. Das 2. Mal habe ich dort 1x eine 3m Rute, ein Messer, und einen E-Bissanzeiger. Die Ware 2 war nach 4 Tagen da und auch bis heute nichts kaputt gegangen. War auch alles immer Komplett.Die Rute ist echte Spitzenklasse und sie leistet mir heute noch gute Dienste.|bla: 

Aber die Wirbel würde nach den Tipps hier nicht anwenden. Da sind mir meine Fische zu lieb für:q #6


----------



## hawkeye (8. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hab auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari und Moritz gemacht und werde daher nie wieder was bei diesen Angel-ALDIs bestellen.


----------



## Angeltante (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich habe auch schon bei Askari bestellt und war zufrieden! Wirbel, Twister, Blei etc. ist weitaus günstiger als im Geschäft, und da kann man wirklich nix falsch machen. Markenprodukte bekommt man günstiger und direkt nach Hause gebracht, das ist recht praktisch. Im Angelladen sollte eine Kopfrute 100 € kosten, eine ähnliche (Marken-)Rute gab es bei Askari für 64 €. Mal sehen, wie die ist, Bestellung haben wir gestern rausgeschickt. Ebenso Trout Bait: kostet in nem Laden 7 €, hier 5,95€. Ist zwar kein großer Unterschied, aber wenn man ne größere Bestellung aufgibt, kann man auch hier zuschlagen. Porto kostet 4,95 € und da lohnt sich das! 

Teste es am besten selber mal aus


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also über diese läden kann ich im großen und ganzen nichts dolles sagen.
die kaufen viele der produkte ein, die die händler aufgrund der schlechten qualität nicht haben möchten. aber jedem das seine. ab und zu gibt es ja auch wirklich mal gute angebote. trotzdem bleibe ich meinem händler treu und bezahle gerne mal ein paar euro mehr und habe dafür den guten service und gute beratung. außerdem kann ich dort produkte in die hand nehmen und muss nicht auf blauen dunst bestellen


----------



## arno (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

außerdem kann ich dort produkte in die hand nehmen und muss nicht auf blauen dunst bestellen

Sooooo ist das richtig!!!


----------



## DerStipper (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

naja ich finde die Fehler immer ganz amüsant hab da für nen Kumpel zum Geburtstag ne Rute bestellt weil ich nich in den Angelladen kam und die haben ne Top Rute zum gleichen Preis geschickt und dann hab ich einmal 10€ weniger bezahlt und so sachen find einfach genial das findet man nur bei Askari


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also ne "top rute" habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen.
meistens sind das alte modelle oder so. aber richtige topruten
keinesfalls...


----------



## Karsten01 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@Aga,
also, was verstehst Du unter ne Toprute?Ich fisch seit 96 die Platinum von Zebko,damals für 600 DM dasSstück und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit.
Übrigens,die Ruten sehen auch heute noch aus wie gekauft,nach sehr häufigen Gebraucch!


----------



## Agalatze (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

na da habe ich mich wohl nicht so gut ausgedrückt.
wollte auf keinen fall ältere produkte schlecht machen. wäre ja blödsinn.
ich weiss nur aus erster quelle wie es bei denen abläuft. das meiste was dort angeboten wird sind sachen,die händler verstoßen aus mangel an qualität usw...
deshalb kaufen die sehr günstig ein und können oftmals schlechte produkte zu billigen preisen anbieten.


----------



## Karsten01 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@Agahab mein Kram natürlich nur vom Fachi.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich bestell lieber bei Askari.

Was hat dein Avantar für eine Bedeutung???


----------



## Forellenudo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich bestelle schon seit Jahren bei Askari und hab bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt,ich bin bis heute noch zufrieden #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Alleskönner (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Genau so ist es!|laola: 



Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Forellenudo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi Sohnemann,wo hängst du denn ab?

Gruß dein Vater #h


----------



## Brassenkönig (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo Boardies, |wavey: 
wir bestellen oft bei Askari und hatten noch nie Probleme damit. Wir hatten dort 2 Silverman Aski 500 und Aski 600 Rollen, 1 Cormoran Concord-7s Rolle und eine Silverman Feeder bestellt. Alle Sachen haben eine gute Qualität und sind bis heute noch heil. Besonders von der Feederrute war ich begeistert. Die hatte nur 28,50€ gekostet. Die teuren Feederruten von beispielsweise Browning sind bestimmt auch nicht besser.


----------



## Alleskönner (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bin mit Georg in Duisdorf, Internetcaffe!



Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## fischkopf (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich denk da kann man gute schnaeppchen finden, aber was ist, wenn du deinen Fisch des lebens wegen Rutenbruch verlierst?


----------



## Forellenudo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari hat Markenruten wie jeder andere Laden auch,wenn man allerdings bei Askari billig Ruten kauft,kann man damit rechnen,das ist mir aber auch schon mit teuren Markenruten passiert.Man hat mir hier damals geraten eine Penn Multi zu kaufen wegen Qualität usw,habe mich aber dann für eine Okuoma entschieden und bin in Norwegen nicht entäuscht worden,vor allem war sie 100 Euro billiger,meiner Meinung nach muß das Teuerste nicht immer das beste sein.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## vk58 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sohnemann,wo hängst du denn ab?
> 
> Gruß dein Vater #h


Bei Udo bekommt der Begriff Online-Suche eine ganz neue Bedeutung:q


----------



## FroDo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@agalatze



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nur aus erster quelle wie es bei denen abläuft. das meiste was dort angeboten wird sind sachen,die händler verstoßen aus mangel an qualität usw...
> deshalb kaufen die sehr günstig ein und können oftmals schlechte produkte zu billigen preisen anbieten.



Könntest du das bitte noch einmal genauer erläutern? Meinst du damit, dass die dort angebotenen markenprodukte aus einer schlechten charge kommen? Oder bezieht sich dein beitrag eher auf "auslaufprodukte".

Wenn ich mir also bei askari z.b. eine twinpower oder etwa eine daiwa emcast kaufen will, muss ich dann davon ausgehen, dass die von einem normalen händler wegen mangelnder qualität zurückgewiesen wurde... 
 |kopfkrat  kann ich mir irgenwie nicht so recht vorstellen.
 #h


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

könnt ihr mir denn sagen wo ich preiswert bestellen kann und gute qualität habe?? am besten wäre es noch wenn man kostenlos einen katalog bekommen könnte..

MfG 
kai


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich halte gar nichts von Askari,vor ca.10 Jahren hab ich dort einiges bestellt,hauptsächlich
Kunstköder.Das man bei den Preisen keine hohe Qualität erwarten kann ist klar,aber was
dann nach ein paar Tagen kam,war einfach zum großen Teil nicht bestellte Ware.
Man hatte einfach ähnliche Ersatzartikel geschickt und einige Artikel waren nicht verfügbar.
Ich habe heute noch so einige Teile rumliegen die schlicht unbrauchbar waren,weil
sie nicht laufen,oder sich bei den ersten Würfen in ihre Bestandteile zerlegten.
Mag sein das sich dieses Geschäftsgebaren heute geändert hat,bei mir ist die
Firma damals gestorben.

Taxidermist


----------



## jurner2000 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hatte mal bei Askari was reklamiert. Mußte ich über Hermesversand zurückschicken. Habe 2 von denen angegebenen Adressen angefahren. Ca. 80 Km gefahren. Beide Hermes-Annahmestellen gab es nicht mehr. Dann den Artikel bei der Dt. Post auf meine Kosten zurückgeschickt.


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



fischers_fritz_92 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir denn sagen wo ich preiswert bestellen kann und gute qualität habe?? am besten wäre es noch wenn man kostenlos einen katalog bekommen könnte..
> 
> MfG
> kai


 

hallo,
kuck mal hier !
da bekommst du den hauptkatalog und ne sonderliste gratis,wenn du was bestellst!
mfg Andy


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bestelle schon lange bei denen nicht mehr : trotz 24h Zuschlag bestellt weil ich etwas schnell brauchte und 10Tage später war es da |gr:


----------



## BMG619 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hab schon öfters etwas bei Askari bestellt und es kam immer allesan, was ich bestellt hab und das meistens schon 2-3 Tage nachdem ich das Geld überwiesen hab. Ich habe auch Bissanzeiger von irgeneiner Askari Marke und die funktionieren immer noch, obwohl sie schon öfters bei strömenden Regen im einsatz waren und das beim Preis von nur 45€ für 3 Stück.


----------



## Dani_CH (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Tja- wie soll ich sagen- bei mir herrschen gemischte Gefühle.

Generell bevorzuge ich den Händler um die Ecke- da stimmt auch alles- und reparaturen und Service sind selbstverständlich- darum nehme ich den etwas höheren preis auch in Kauf.

Askari ist für mich als Schweizer schon ein Thema:

Da ich leidenschaftlich ab und an in der Brandung der Ostsee- oder auf BG-Ausflügen bin, baruch ich halt Geschirr, welches nicht grad bei meinem Händler rumsteht- und durch ihn auch nicht so leicht zu beschaffen ist. 

Darum bestelle ich ab und an bei Askari- da wir Schweizer "aussereuropäisch" sind und die Zollabwicklung gründlich und lange dauert- ist die Ware falls Lager, nach ca. 14 Tagen bei mir. Den zum Teil günstigeren Preis- machen vor allem die Ruten durch die enormen Transportkosten wieder zunichte.

Schnüre die ich kenne- lasse ich ebenfalls von Askari kommen- bezahl ich doch hier für 100m 0,28 monofile gut und gerne 17-23CHF- was ungefähr 11-13 Euros sind.

Als Flussangler lohnen sich hier die 1000m Spulen auf alle Fälle.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn- nicht immer kommen die Lieferungen so wie sie von mir bestellt worden sind- aber zu 95% ist es in Ordnung- und für mich die Alternative um als Binnenangler zum Salzwassergeschirr zu kommen.

Also- bei Qualitätsware (Weniger ihre Eignemarken)- gibts nix zu meckern

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## jurner2000 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nichts von Askari,vor ca.10 Jahren hab ich dort einiges bestellt,hauptsächlich
> Kunstköder.Das man bei den Preisen keine hohe Qualität erwarten kann ist klar,aber was
> dann nach ein paar Tagen kam,war einfach zum großen Teil nicht bestellte Ware.
> Man hatte einfach ähnliche Ersatzartikel geschickt und einige Artikel waren nicht verfügbar.
> ...


Auch solche Erfahrungen hatte ich mit Askari gemacht.
Und noch etwas: Die geben zwar 5 Jahre Garantie auf Ihre Eigenmarken. Aber offensichttlich kalkulieren sie damit, das die wenigsten wirklich etwas zurückschicken. Und wenn dann doch, nur mit Hermes-Versand oder auf eigene Kosten. Und die angegebenen Hermes-Adressen existieren dann garnicht mehr.


----------



## moardin (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich bin bei Askari sowas, was man als Stammkunden bezeichnen kann. Ich bin echt zufrieden - sogar mit den Eigenmarken. Das mag aber wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich eher Gelegenheitsangler bin und deswegen nicht so hohe Ansprüche und somit auch keinen hohen "Verschleiß" habe. 
Ich besitze selber einige Ruten von Silverman, mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden war und bin. Dagegen ist mir bei einer hochwertigen Rute von Balzer (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr) nach nur drei Angeltagen die Spitze irreparabel abgebrochen, als ich einen Hänger hatte. Diese Rute hat mich im Fachhandel ca. 100 € gekostet, was für mich als Schülwer sehr viel Geld ist. Die Silvermanruten sind dagegen sehr viel billiger und bieten für mich eine ausreichende Qualität.
Auch anderes Gerät, wie Bissanzeiger für 9,95€ pro Stück sind bei mir auch schon lange im Einsatz und haben auch schon so manchen langen Regenguss unbeschadet überstanden.
Was mich allerdings stört (eigentlich sogar aufregt), ist der Versad über Hermes. Es kamen mehrfach schon beschädigte Pakete bei mir an, bei denen schon der Verpackungskarton soweit zerstört war, dass die Ware natürlich auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Der Umtausch vollzog sich aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Koalabaer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



BMG619 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon öfters etwas bei Askari bestellt und es kam immer allesan, was ich bestellt hab und das meistens schon 2-3 Tage nachdem ich das Geld überwiesen hab. Ich habe auch Bissanzeiger von irgeneiner Askari Marke und die funktionieren immer noch, obwohl sie schon öfters bei strömenden Regen im einsatz waren und das beim Preis von nur 45€ für 3 Stück.



Kann dem nur zustimmen!Absolut keine Probleme mit Askari.
Und ich habe wirklich schon oft und viel bei denen bestellt.

Und ganz nebenbei, weiß ich nun auch noch,das es vor 10 Jahren!!!mal anders aussah|supergri

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## jurner2000 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



moardin schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Askari sowas, was man als Stammkunden bezeichnen kann. Ich bin echt zufrieden - sogar mit den Eigenmarken. Das mag aber wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich eher Gelegenheitsangler bin und deswegen nicht so hohe Ansprüche und somit auch keinen hohen "Verschleiß" habe.
> Ich besitze selber einige Ruten von Silverman, mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden war und bin. Dagegen ist mir bei einer hochwertigen Rute von Balzer (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr) nach nur drei Angeltagen die Spitze irreparabel abgebrochen, als ich einen Hänger hatte. Diese Rute hat mich im Fachhandel ca. 100 € gekostet, was für mich als Schülwer sehr viel Geld ist. Die Silvermanruten sind dagegen sehr viel billiger und bieten für mich eine ausreichende Qualität.
> Auch anderes Gerät, wie Bissanzeiger für 9,95€ pro Stück sind bei mir auch schon lange im Einsatz und haben auch schon so manchen langen Regenguss unbeschadet überstanden.
> Was mich allerdings stört (eigentlich sogar aufregt), ist der Versad über Hermes. Es kamen mehrfach schon beschädigte Pakete bei mir an, bei denen schon der Verpackungskarton soweit zerstört war, dass die Ware natürlich auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Der Umtausch vollzog sich aber ohne Probleme.


Du gehörst wahrscheinlich genau zur Hauptzielgruppe von Askari. Angelst wenig, dann bleiben die Sachen lange im Einsatz. Für Vielangler gilt bei Askari das Motto: Billiger=Teurer.


----------



## Koalabaer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



jurner2000 schrieb:


> Du gehörst wahrscheinlich genau zur Hauptzielgruppe von Askari. Angelst wenig, dann bleiben die Sachen lange im Einsatz. Für Vielangler gilt bei Askari das Motto: Billiger=Teurer.



Wo gehen denn so richtige Vielangler einkaufen?Oder besser,in welchen Shop's gibt es denn für ,,billiges''Geld Markenartikel???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich habe früher sehr viel bei Askari bestellt!

Besonders Kunstköder und Kleinartikel, aber auch Rollen und Schnüre. Früher hatte ich da nur gute Erfahrungen, war sehr zufrieden.

Aber in letzter Zeit hat das meiner Meinung nach schwer nachgelassen, bei den letzten 3 Lieferungen war jedes mal was nicht in Ordnung...

Beim letzten mal haben dann ein paar Sachen gefehlt, nach 3 Monaten oder so wurde mir dann ein Schrieb geschickt das die Sachen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Ein kollege hat angerufen und genau das gleiche Teil bestellt, Bestellung wurde aufgenommen... Bin mal gespannt ob er was bekommt....

Für mich ist das vorbei, die Preise für qualitativ gute Artikel sind auch nicht mehr besonders, und die Eigenmarken werden immer schlechter...

Habe bei einer Bestellung mal eine Hausmarken-Rolle (die teuerste im Katalog!) mitbestellt, wollte eine günstige Kombo für einen Anfänger zusammenschrauben, aber das Teil habe ich dann lieber weggeworfen und ihm was anderes aus meinem Keller geschenkt... Da war mir der Stress fürs zurücksenden zu nervig, darauf kalkulieren die bei Ihren Garantieangaben natürlich auch...

Wirklich gute Onlineshops? |kopfkrat

Jerkbait.com
Fachversand Stollenwerk
Angel Ussat

Bei denen kann man auch mal anrufen und was nachfragen, die haben Ahnung. Sind in meinem Fall Raubfisch-lastige Shops, ich weiss... :m

Oder natürlich - wenn man schon genauer weiss was man möchte - Ebay, besonders Japan und USA haben was KUKÖ oder Daiwa/Shimano angeht eine unermessliche Auswahl, und natürlich Japan-Onlineshops wie bass.jp oder plat... Die amerikanischen Onlineshops wie cabellas haben geile Auswahl, aber hohe Versandkosten nach Deutschland, da sind die Asiaten wesentlich günstiger.... Lohnt aber wenn man abholen kann! $ ist günstig für uns!

Eventuell ist ja für jemanden eine Anregung dabei... |uhoh:

CU SS


----------



## Alex.k (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Wirklich gute Onlineshops sind:

TheJigMaster
Pro-Fishing
Schirmer
Jerkbait

Bei diesen O-Shops bestelle ich nur. Es gibt einige die ich hier nicht nennen werde, bei denen ich nicht nur Probleme bei der Bestellung hatte auch im TelefonService.


----------



## Michael R. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin
Ich habe mir bei Askari mein Echolot,GPS und eine Kühltasche bestellt und zwei Tage später erhalten. Auch sonst kaufe ich gern bei Askari aber keine Ruten die schau ich mir lieber im Laden an und hab sie gern mal in der Hand bevor ich sie kaufe. Es gibt da noch nen weiteren Onlineshop. Kannste dir ja mal ansehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich habe lange Zeit bei Angel-Domäne bestellt und bin immer promt und auch Preiswert
beliefert worden.
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich versucht über die das Handteil einer gebrochener Rute
wieder zu bekommen.Ich hatte den Eindruck dort mit Kompetenten Menschen zu sprechen.
Der zuständige Mann war im Urlaub, man war sehr bemüht mir zu helfen und rief mich sogar mehrmals zurück.Leider trotzdem Erfolglos,aber das lag nicht an denen,sondern
das Rutenteil war nirgend wo mehr zu bekommen.
So was nenne ich Service!

Taxidermist

P.S:von der allseits empfohlener Firma Stollenwerk habe ich,trotz dreifacher Anfrage und
obwohl ich darauf hinwies,ihn auch zu bezahlen,noch nicht mal einen Katalog bekommen!


----------



## Michael R. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@Taxidermist
Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Ich bin bei A-D seit 2001 Stammkunde,kaufe dort sogar meine Boilies. Da kann man sogar nen Wunschtermin für die Lieferung angeben einfach nachfragen ob sie die Waren an dem und dem Tag abschicken können und das klappt zu 100%. Preis,Leistung,Service alles bestens. Sollte jetzt keine Werbung sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@Michael R.,Ich hab mit denen,als ich mir mal mit einem Kumpel zusammen,je eine Rute
und Rolle im oberen Preissegment kaufte,sogar schon telefonisch bessere Preise rausgehandelt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Michael R. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Sag ich doch.Mit den Leuten kann man reden. Ich bin beim Rutenkauf etwas komisch,die Rute muss ich vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand haben genau so bei Rollen. Aber was das restliche Tackle angeht ist AD einer der besten. Liege,Stuhl,Futteral,Kescher,Rucksack und das ganze Kleinzeug alles von AD. Da merkt man das die Leute selber Angler sind. Hab jetzt erst wieder Schnur und Blei bestellt. 
*Persönlicher Tipp von mir.*​Die Falcon Black Energy in 0,28mm ist ne echt gute Schnur. Zwar mono aber 11,20kg bei dem Durchmesser.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

.. ich fahre auch sehr oft in den verkaufsmarkt in der ""nähe"" von mir. dieser ist zwar etwas  schwer zu unbersehen, jedoch kann man die ware sich genau abgucken


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

askari.....nie wieder......ich geh lieber zum händler und weiss was ich kaufe....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Da ja hier schon einige Tipps für andere Shop`s gegeben wurden... Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach bei einem Ebayshop mit dem Namen "Ulli-Dulli" gekauft. Immer klasse Ware zu vernünftigem Preis.
Zuletzt war das ein Futteral, Top gepolstert, für drei montierte und drei unmontierte Ruten und 3 zusätzlichen Außenfächern. Und 2,05m Lang!!! Hat 39,90 gekostet.

Askari-Erfahrung habe ich auch. War drei mal in Lüdinghausen und jedesmal unfreundliches Personal.
Aber eine Sänger Big Runner für 9,90€ erstanden... Auch der 4beinige Rod Pod ist super. Ich habe noch den alten aus Eisen. Rostet zwar wenn man ihn nicht pflegt, aber sehr stabil. (Ist der gleiche wie bei Lidl)
Auch Kleinkram bestelle ich manchmal mit ein paar Kollegen am
Anfang der Saison da.


----------



## Jazzman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

nabend!

ich denke, wenn man weiß, was man will ist der askari schon ok. hab am anfang auch viel darin bestellt, aber glücklicherweise hat mein cousin mittlerweile n kleines angelgeschäft, naja, dass is dann schon viel besser... |supergri

das ein oder andere schnäppchen kann man schon machen. die askari-produkte, rollen und ruten, auch die meisten anderen eigenmarken, würde ich nicht (mehr) kaufen. bin ich dann und wann eingegangen. generell ziehe ich mittlerweile bessere produkte vor und auch den einkauf beim gerätehändler in unserer region (würzburg - aschaffenburg - schweinfurt und alles dazwischen), speziell in schweinfurt kann ich noch den angelsport schirmer empfehlen. www.angelsport-schirmer.de ist teilweise auch einiges günstiger als der askari. 

aber wie gesagt, zu 85% kauf ich bei meiner verwandtschaft ein, da hamm wir beide was davon! :m

mfg,

der Jazzman.

p.s. generell gilt: support your local operator...wenn nur irgend möglich...


----------



## AlexAnDerSee (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Da muss ich meinen Vorgänger wohl Recht geben,es kommt drauf an was du gekauft hast bzw.kaufen willst. Schreib`s mal auf,dann kann man das mit dem neuen Katalog abgleichen und dir dadurch besser helfen.Aber ansonsten ist Askari ein großartiger Katalog da für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei ist.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Niko93 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Trotzdem 2 von 5 nicht lieferbar... Forellen-Köderset ist noch n bissle verständlich, aber ein kleiner Rutenhalter nicht auf Lager zu haben ist n erbärmlich... Angelläden würden die mir hinterherschmeißen xD


----------



## lorenz1980 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespennt.. 

Hab gerade n Set bestellt (Dieses Rod Pod-Set bietet Ihnen eine komplette Ausrüstung zum Fried- und Raubfischfang. Bestehend aus 3 Bissanzeigern mit Lautstärke- und Tonregler, 1 Sounderbox mit Kabel, 3 Hänge-Bissanzeigern 32 cm, 2 Buzzer Bars 43 cm und 1 komfortablen und verstellbaren Rod Pod mit den Maßen: 100 x 43 x 55 cm. In der Transporttasche aus 100 % Nylon findet alles Platz.) von PERCA!

Bisher kann ich schon sagen: Hab Samstag überwiesen, laut Bank ist das Geld seit gestern drauf und es kam nicht mal ne Mitteilung wie " Geld eingegangen" von Askari...
Kann nur hoffen, dass nun nicht -wie oft beschrieben von euch - n Brief kommt "Artikel nicht lieferbar"!


----------



## lorenz1980 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

UPDATE

Habe Askari darum gebeten, mir mitzuteilen, ob das Geld eingegangen ist und wann mit meiner Lieferung zu rechnen ist.

Ich habe bestellt am Sa, 12.09., (KW37). Nun kam Sonntag schon ne Mail, dass per Bankeinzug nicht möglich sei und ich überweisen müsse, aber von mir aus rechnen wir mit Bestelleingang in KW38.

Antwort von Askari: EINIGE (von nur FÜNF bestellten) Artikeln treffen erst in KW 42 wieder ein - dann würde man das Paket fertig machen.

Sorry, ich verstehe nicht, wie man einen solchen Katalog auf die Beine stellt, einen Onlineshop hat und dann aber anscheinend nichts auf Lager hat. Zumindest auf der Website könnte angegeben sein "z.Z. nicht lieferbar" o.ä.

Habe nun um Stornierung meiner gesamten Bestellung gebeten und kann nur hoffen, dass ich relativ schnell und problemlos mein Geld zurück bekomme!

NIE WIEDER! Zahl ich lieber 5€ mehr und habs aber 3 Tage später auch @home!


----------



## Borg (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Mmmh, also ich kaufe relativ viel bei Askari und hatte noch nie Probs mit denen. Im Gegenteil! Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass in Langenfeld, was 15 Autominuten von mir entfernt ist, ein Askari-Laden ist. Wenn ich was brauche, ruf ich an, ob es da ist. Wenn die es nicht im Laden haben, wird es Freitags bestellt und Montags an den Laden geliefert, wo ich es dann abholen kann. Somit spare ich mir schonmal Porto und Verpackung. Ist die gewünschte Ware nicht vorrätig, kann ich mich dann entscheiden, ob ich es bestellen oder woanders kaufen möchte. Ausserdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich was im Laden kaufe oder in den Laden liefern lasse, ich eigentlich immer einen fetten Rabatt bekomme. Also von meiner Seite gibt's da nichts negatives zu sagen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Koalabaer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@lorenz1980

welcher Onlineshop liefert denn generell immer alles und auch nach spätestens 3Tagen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Blechkate (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,

wir warten auch schon wieder ewig auf eine Bestellung die angeblich in 3 bis 5 Werktagen lieferbar sein sollte. Bei Askari rechne ich aber schon damit. Wenn es eilt, bestell ich da nicht. 
Ganz anders der Askari Shop den ich hin und wieder besuche. Da kann ich nur Gutes berichten.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tobi94 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hatte mir ne Feederrute von Mitchell bestellt (WG80g), die ist beim 70g Korb gebrochen. Askari angerufen, zwei Tage später kam der Hermes-Bote und hats abgeholt. Das ist im Moment der Stand der Dinge. Ich hoffe, dass der Artickel Morgen oder Übermorgen da angekommen ist , und die mir meine 35€ überweisen.....


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ne Feederrute von Mitchell bestellt (WG80g), die ist beim 70g Korb gebrochen. Askari angerufen, zwei Tage später kam der Hermes-Bote und hats abgeholt. Das ist im Moment der Stand der Dinge. Ich hoffe, dass der Artickel Morgen oder Übermorgen da angekommen ist , und die mir meine 35€ überweisen.....



Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Fehllieferungen und nicht lieferbaren Artikeln, bestätigt mich dein Posting in meiner Meinung, dass Askari teilweise B-Ware verkauft.

Hatte neulich bei ner Sammelbestellung eine Rolle mitbestellt, ging der Bügel nicht zu. Dann Umtausch und die neue Rolle machte extreme Getriebegeräusche. *Askari eben....*
Habse aber dann selbstkostendeckend einem Angelkollegen weiterverkauft, dem das nichts ausgemacht hatte.

Lieber Schirmer und Gerlinger als Askari, die sind mir schon länger ein suspekter Laden!


----------



## detlef pohl (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

hi leute,
ich bin bei askari seit ca. 7 jahren kunde und habe in den ersten jahren für ein paar tausend euros dort bestellt. der sevice war anfangs vorbildlich. mittlerweile komme ich mit den geschäftsgebaren von denen nicht mehr mit. wurden anfangs reklamationen und warentausch problemlos und schnell bearbeitet, dauert es jetzt manchmal wochen oder monate bis sich da was tut. "nur" zwei beispiele: habe einen schirm (garantiefall) eingeschickt und nach 2 monaten auf nachfrage mitgeteilt bekommen, daß der nicht umgetauscht wird und ich eine gutschrift bekäme. nicht umgetauscht?? gutschrift?? ich wollte mein geld zurrück. kein problem meinten die. nach 3 1/2 monaten !!! war das dann auf meinem konto und das nach 8 telefonaten. das nächste mal hab ich anstatt der bestellten sachen (jede menge kleinteile für 160€) eine minderwertige ersatzlieferung bekommen. also das brauche ich mal garnicht. bestelle jetzt nichts mehr da.
lg,  detlef


----------



## lorenz1980 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Nachdem ich per Mail gesagt bekam, dass die Bestellung rausginge, sobald DIE FEHLENDEN ARTIKEL vorlägen, hatte ich storniert (s. oben)... Es kam ein "ok", da sie leider EINEN Artikel (von bestellen 6) erst so spät bekämen... Heute jedoch kam ein Brief, in dem es heißt, dass ALLE sechs Artikel zur Zeit nicht lieferbar seien!!!!

Sorry, aber jeder "anständige" Shop hat das Ampelsystem "lieferbar/ in Kürze lieferbar/ nicht lieferbar"... Wieso schaffen die das nicht?!

Da ich per Überweisung vorüberweisen musste, kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich denen nicht 3,5 Monate nachrennen muss - den Spaß hatte ich schon mit hobbymarkt.com (da wurden mir wie beim Vorredner minderwertige Ersatzartikel geschickt bzw. teils falsche Größen [bei Haken] oder falsche Mengen [Schnurstopper in falscher Größe, dafür höherer Anzahl]).


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also egal wo (außer eBay) rufe ich einfach an und rede mit den Leuten. Gibt immer mal Artikel die in der gewünschten Größe nicht lieferbar oder einfach ausverkauft sind (Bsp. Artikel von Sonderlisten).

Alternativ gibt es bei eBay auch viele tolle Angelsachen zu echt guten Preisen. lar muss man vergleichen, aber man kann dort so manchen Schnapp machen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi,
habe Mitte August  eine Salmo Karpfenliege, die dazugehörige Tasche und ein Regenschirmset bestellt.
Bis jetzt kam die Karpfenliege an. Da klemmt die Rückenlehnenverstellung, weil eine Halterung schief angebohrt und genietet ist und das ansteckbare Fußteil hat so einen häßlichen, billigen Gummi als Bezugstoff anstatt des angegebenen 100% Nylon. Sieht aus wie das Fußteil des etwas günstigeren Models. 
Als ich anrief und das mokierte, immerhin handelt es sich um das Topmodell aus dem Hause Salmo für schlappe 169 €, wurde die Dame sofort unfreundlich.
Auf meine Frage, wo denn die restlichen Artikel wären, sagte sie, daß würde mindestens noch 14 Tage dauern.
Bis heute habe ich weder eine Nachlieferung noch eine Info über den Status der fehlenden Artikel erhalten.
Irgendwie finde ich das alles nicht so prall.
Ich denke ich werde meinen Kram in Zukunft woanders kaufen, weil ich das Gefühl habe, daß man es bei Askari nicht nötig hat, kundenorientiert zu handeln. Das sieht man ja schon an der fehlenden Pruduktverfügbarkeits-Ampel. Ich fühle mich als Kunde dort nicht gut behandelt.
Es gibt auch andere Händler, welche sich da wesentlich mehr ins Zeug legen. Ich denke ich werde das in Zukunft zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Bis jetzt kam die Karpfenliege an. Da klemmt die Rückenlehnenverstellung, weil eine Halterung schief angebohrt und genietet ist und das ansteckbare Fußteil hat so einen häßlichen, billigen Gummi als Bezugstoff anstatt des angegebenen 100% Nylon. Sieht aus wie das Fußteil des etwas günstigeren Models.


B-Ware!!

Die von den Herstellern in der Endkontrolle aussortierte Ware verschleudern die zu einem Tiefstpreis wo so Angeldiscounter ala Askari sich dann damit eindecken und ihre Sonderlisten mit füllen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Kann schon sein. Diese Salmo Liege ist aber bei Askari seit Jahren regulär gelistet. Ein Bekannter hat sie und auch von Askari. Bei ihm ist alles ok. Deswegen habe ich sie ja bestellt. B-Ware zuTiefstpreisen? Nach meinen Recherchen kostet sie bei Askari ca das gleiche wie bei anderen online-Händlern.


----------



## Laracitus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

HAllo,

habe letztes Jahr 2 Stationärrollen eine dieser Eigenmarken für meinen Norwegenurlaub geordert. Fuhr das erste mal nach Norge und wollte mir nicht gleich ne Ausrüstung für hunderte Euro zulegen. Ich kann nur sagen, ausgepackt, geschaut und zurück zu Askari! Ist echt der letzte Schei...... gewesen. Schwergängig, laute Kugellagergeräusche usw. Werde dort nicht wieder bestellen. Ein Bekannter hat bei Angelsport Schirmer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ansonsten gehe ich zu meinem vor Ort ansässigen Händler. Ist zwar mal nen Euro teurer, aber der berät mich gleich mal und ein gutes Fachgespräch fällt auch immer ab.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Flynn (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hab auch nur Probleme mit Askari !!! Ware nicht auf lager, ware wurd nicht mitgeliefert und an stelle des fehlenden Artikel nachzusenden, schreibt Askari eine Gutschrift. |uhoh:
Ich hab den Katalog gekündigt, es gibt viele ausweichmöglichkeiten.#6
Mal ganz abgesehen von defekter Ware die hier angekommen ist :r


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari ist böse!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Das haben wir doch schon öfter durchgekaut.|bla:
Wenn man kennt  was man will kann man dort bestellen, muss aber telefonisch nach der Verfügbarkeit fragen.
#6


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich gehe ab und zu bei Askari in Duisburg auf die Jagd nach billigen besser gesagt günstigen Ruten. In Duisburg haben die eine Abteilung mit runtergesetzten Ruten mit fehlerhafter Beschriftung oder einer schlechten Lackierung.

Da habe ich mir schon die eine oder andere Rute für fast Lau bekommen. Meine Daiwa Pro Spin hat nur 35€ gekostet. Jetzt brauche ich eine feine Rute mit max. 15 - 20 gr WG und die werde ich da bestimmt günstig bekommen. 

Aber online bestellen werde ich dort nicht mehr, weil ich immer erst die Rute oder Rolle in der Hand halten, bevor ich ein kaufe. Meine Rutentasche von Salmo ist echt behindert die ist für menschen ab 2,50 konstruiert. der untere Teil der Rutentasche hängt immer in den Kniekehlen damit kann man nicht lange gemütlich gehen.

Der Laden ist OK und der Katalog ist gut zum Blättern als OO-Lektüre sehr gut, aber zum bestellen eher weniger. Wer aber die Augen aufmacht kann im Laden einige Zubehör-Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## wusel345 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich war mal bei Askari in Lüdinghausen im Laden. Die Auswahl ist irre. Alles was das Anglerherz begehrt.

*Aber: *

Man sollte wissen, was man braucht bzw. haben möchte, denn es gibt keine Beratung! Ich habe wenigstens keine bekommen.

Die Dame am Tresen, von der ich mir fachllichen Rat erhoffte, wußte sich auch nicht zu helfen und meinte nur, schauen Sie mal in unseren Katalog. 

Von dem Angebot an Materialien wird man erschlagen, darum kaufe ich auch weiterhin bei meinem Fachhändler, der kompetent, freundlich und auskunftsbereit ist. Auch die Preise stimmen bei ihm.

*Askari: nein Danke!*

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Algon (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Warum soll ich Markenartikel nicht bei Askari kaufen, wenn der Preis stimmt? Hatte noch nie Probleme, selbst das Zurückgeben ging ohne Probleme. 
Es gibt Bessere, aber auch viel Schlechtere.


MfG Algon

Edit:
Immer tele. bestellt.


----------



## Dorbel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also wir hatten bisscher keine probleme beim bestellen
Ihr solltet euch den Laden in Hannover mal angucken da is 50% ausverkauft wels sachen alle weg da is der katalog schon super


----------



## Algon (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> B-Ware!!
> 
> Die von den Herstellern in der Endkontrolle aussortierte Ware verschleudern die zu einem Tiefstpreis wo so Angeldiscounter ala Askari sich dann damit eindecken und ihre Sonderlisten mit füllen.


 
B-Ware muß als solche gekennzeichnet werden.
Ich glaube nicht das B-Ware als A-Ware in Sonderlisten verkauft wird.
Rabatte bei Sonderaktionen haben andere Gründe 

MfG Algon


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hatte mit Askari noch nie Probleme und hab schon oft dort bestellt. Gerade eben hab ich ich mir vom Sonderprospekt eine WFT Braispinn für 27 Euro bestellt und 2 Tage später erhalten.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich war mal bei Askari in Lüdinghausen im Laden. Die Auswahl ist irre. Alles was das Anglerherz begehrt.
> 
> *Aber: *
> 
> ...


 

Richtig!!! Genauso ist es mir in Langenfeld passiert! 

Wollte ne Hose kaufen. Es war nur noch eine da und die ohne Preisschild und alles. 

Habe mich dann auch an eine Dame gewand. Die hats dann schon nicht gerafft und noch ne Kollegin gerufen. Dann sind die beide wie irre um den Katalog getanzt. 

Haben mir dann 5!!! VErschiedene Preise gezeigt von denen aber laut Bild im Katalog keiner zu der Hose passte die ich in der Hand hatte. Dann kam der Chef...Ich weiss jetzt nicht in wieweit ich mich hier über den Intelligenzgrad von Leuten auslassen kann/darf....von daher spar ich mir den Teil. 

Definitiv auch ein ungehobelter Klotz. Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Ein schlecht gestochenes Wallertatto auf dem Unterarm bescheinigt noch lange keine Fach- geschweige denn Sozialkompetenz. 

Kurzum ich werde dort NIE WIEDER etwas kaufen. 

Zeitgleich habe ich bei Akari was online gekauft und zurück geschickt uns um Rücküberweisung gebeten. 

Das ist jetzt 14 Tage her noch kein Zahlungseingang.  HAb dann eben mal da angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon war super nett und hilfsbereit ich kann nicht meckern. 

Trotzdem werde ich dort nicht mehr bestellen oder persönlich in den Laden fahren. 

Ich war die TAge in Frechen bei Angelgeräte Bode. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nie so gut beraten worden bin. Ich wollte einen bestimmten Wobbler haben. Die Jungs wussten laut datei das der noch da ist. Da der Wobbler aber ein Sonderangebot war und deswegen in einem riesen HAufen Köder liegen musste haben die mit zwei Leuten den ganzen Haufen auf links gedreht! 

DAS nenn´ ich Service!!!


----------



## Algon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Richtig!!! Genauso ist es mir in Langenfeld passiert!
> 
> Wollte ne Hose kaufen. Es war nur noch eine da und die ohne Preisschild und alles.
> 
> ...


 
naja, man kann es auch übertreiben.
Wenn EINEM das 3mal in einem Laden passiert, ok. Aber so?
Und wenn 2 Mann nach Deinem/einem Wobbler suchen, war der Laden wohl leer? Oder.... ein andere Kunde musste warten und geht nie wieder zu Boode, weil er da warten musste usw....|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

´Türlich! 

Die Frage lautet aber nach wie vor:

"Was haltet Ihr von Askari?"  

Ich hätte kurz und knapp Antworten können:

"Abstand!" 

Aber ich wollte mich doch wenigstens kurz erklären! Ich möchte niemandem vorschreiben wo er was zu kaufen hat nur lediglich meine Erfahrung mitteilen. Die waren nunmal alles andere als gut. Und wie heisst es so schön:

"Der erste Eindruck ist für immer!" 

Mir persönlich ist es Wurscht wer hier was wo kauft ob bei Bode, Schirmer, Pro Fishing, Ussat oder dem Karoussellbremser bei Askari.


----------



## waldschratnrw (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Der Katalog ist sauber gemacht, gut gegliedert und reich an Kleinteilen , die mein Tackle Dealer nicht führt. Prima dachte ich, nix wie hin nach Lüdinghausen, sind ja nur 25 km.
Im Laden gähnende Leer gerade bei den Materialien, die ich zu ergattern hoffte. Gut ich wollte ja noch eine PENN Overseas anschauen. Leider nicht im Laden....
Also zur Ansicht bestellt, mit noch zwei Vergleichsruten...kein Problem. Eine Woche später wurde ich angerufen, Ruten sind eingetroffen. Hin, getestet gekauft. 
Also sowohl Vor als auch Nachteile.
Gruß´
Elmar


----------



## Algon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ´Türlich!
> 
> Die Frage lautet aber nach wie vor:
> 
> "Was haltet Ihr von Askari?"


 
Richtig, aber der Katalog.




Jamdoumo schrieb:


> "Der erste Eindruck ist für immer!"


 
schon, aber hat nicht jeder eine zweite Chance verdient?
So, wie Du es ja selber beschreibst, haben Dich in jeden Laden 2 Leute bedient, die einen konnten Dir helfen, die anderen nicht. Ist doch ok. Und das die Leute die Preise nicht im Kopf haben ist doch verständlich, oder?

MfG Algon


----------



## Kuddel1968 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin Moin

Ich wollte im letzten Jahr auf Hering. Dazu bestellte ich Ende März bei Askari diverses Zubehör - in der Hoffnung das ganze noch rechtzeitig zu bekommen -
Nach drei Wochen habe ich mich mal telefonisch bei denen gemeldet und als Antwort erhalten, dass mit einer Lieferung nicht vor MITTE MAI zu rechnen wäre.
Ne klar zum Heringsangeln bekomme ich dann nach knapp zwei Monaten die Bestellung. Na ja, da das zeug ja nicht schlecht wird trotzdem drauf gewartet....
Bis Juni. Da war dann mein Geburtstag, zu dem ich mir selbst einen Thermoanzug schenkte. Der war also auch nicht da.
Mir hatte es nun gereicht und ich hatte, die sehr freundliche Dame am Telefon kann nu echt nichts dafür, die gesamte Bestellung storniert.

Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Askari, auch wenn´s noch so billig ist.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Tino (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Algon schrieb:


> schon, aber hat nicht jeder eine zweite Chance verdient?
> 
> MfG Algon



*Ein Online Shop ist für mich (Kunden) da und nicht umgekehrt!*
Ergo brauche ich niemanden eine zweite Chance einräumen,ich kaufe einfach woanders.

Den Vorrednern kann ich nur zustimmen.
Im Katalog bestellt...
nix liefern können...storniert... auf mein Geld gewartet.

Für mich nie wieder!!!


----------



## Algon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Tino schrieb:


> *Ein Online Shop ist für mich (Kunden) da und nicht umgekehrt!*
> Ergo brauche ich niemanden eine zweite Chance einräumen,ich kaufe einfach woanders.


Wenn ich bei jedem Shop auf bockig machen würde weil mal was nicht hinhaut wird es aber knapp mit woanders kaufen.
Habe bei Askari immer tele. bestellt und nie die Spur von Problemen gehabt, ob mit Ware oder Geld zurück.
Und tut bitte nicht so, als ob es die hier beschriebenen Probleme, nur bei Askari gibt. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Borg (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei jedem Shop auf bockig machen würde weil mal was nicht hinhaut wird es aber knapp mit woanders kaufen.
> Habe bei Askari immer tele. bestellt und nie die Spur von Problemen gehabt, ob mit Ware oder Geld zurück.
> Und tut bitte nicht so, als ob es die hier beschriebenen Probleme, nur bei Askari gibt.
> 
> MfG Algon



|good:....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Algon schrieb:


> Habe bei Askari immer tele. bestellt und nie die Spur von Problemen gehabt, *ob mit Ware oder Geld zurück.*
> Und tut bitte nicht so, als ob es die hier beschriebenen Probleme, nur bei Askari gibt.
> 
> MfG Algon


Für die meisten Angler stellt dies aber gerade das Problem dar, Ware zurück zu senden, Geld zurück zu fordern, etc.

Normal ist doch der Weg:
*Bestellen, Bezahlen, Ware kommt, alles OK, angeln gehen!*

Das hat man bei Askari selten, bzw. wird es wohl in deinem Kaufverhalten als normal angenommen, dass man ständig Rücksendungen tätigen muss. Bei mir ist das nicht so.

Habe bei Schirmer und Gerlinger noch nie etwas zurücksenden müssen, Ware war immer 100% in Ordnung, Lieferung entsprach der Bestellung und auch kam die Bestellung zeitnah an.

So müssen Geschäfte laufen, das sind gute Geschäfte! #6


----------



## Algon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> *Bestellen, Bezahlen, Ware kommt, alles OK, angeln gehen!*


das ist der Idealfall. 

Nur kann man doch nicht die AGB bestätigen (Inhalt: Ware wird nachgesendet bzw gleichwertige wird geliefert), und sich dann aufregen wenn genau das eintrifft. 

MfG Algon

Edit: Gerlinger ist vorbildlich.


----------



## lorn (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

bestellt, alles reibungslos geklappt, ware super und nach 1woche eingetroffen, preis- leistungs-verhältnis (bei den teilen die ich bestellt habe) einfach perfekt.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Habe bei Askari was bestellt, gab erst etwas Verwirrung aber dann war alles okay...also, wer da nicht bestellen will, der muss auch nicht. Ich werde dort aufjedenfall wiederbestellen, dann aber per Telfon um auch zu wissen ob meine 500verschiedenen Boiliesorten auch vorhanden sind.

mfg
David|wavey:


----------



## bertman (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also,

wie schon einige Leute geschrieben haben kann man da gut bestellen, wenn man weiß, was man will! Ich habe Köder und ne Echolottasche bestellt und die Köder sofort bekommen. Die Tasche wurde nachgeliefert. Aber für die hälfte des Preises der Konkurrenz wartet man ein wenig.

Zum Thema Geld: Ich habe das per Bankeinzug geregelt und das Geld ist abgebucht worden, nachdem die Ware rausgeschickt wurde. Ist mit Abstand das einfachste und eins der sichersten Verfahren.


----------



## shorty 38 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo, zum Anfeuern des Kamins in dieser Jahreszeit ist er super geeignet.:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Tino (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei jedem Shop auf bockig machen würde weil mal was nicht hinhaut wird es aber knapp mit woanders kaufen.
> Habe bei Askari immer tele. bestellt und nie die Spur von Problemen gehabt, ob mit Ware oder Geld zurück.
> Und tut bitte nicht so, als ob es die hier beschriebenen Probleme, nur bei Askari gibt.
> 
> MfG Algon




Das hat ja mit ''bockig machen'' nichts zu tun.
Wenn du nie Probleme hattest, ist das ja auch gut.
Ich hätte gerne auf die Probleme verzichten können,Geld abgebucht, keine Ware, sehr lange auf mein Geld gewartet.

In einem anderen Shop wurde ich angerufen, weil ein Artikel bei meiner Bestellung fehlte.Dieser Artikel wurde aus der Bestellung rausgenommen und die Differenz hatte ich 2 Tage nach diesem Telefonat auf meinem Konto.

Das ist ja nur meine Erfahrung mit Askari.

Knapp mit woanders kaufen, sollte bei den vielen Shops auch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi,

ich war vor kurzen in den Askari Angelshop in Langenfeld.
Auf 1500m² dachte ich mir werde ich schon super einkaufen können. Ich habe 10 Artikel gebraucht und beim Einkauf sah ich einige leere Haken wo eigentlich was hängen müßte. Von 10 Artikeln habe ich 2 bekommen und als ich eine Verkäuferinn ansprach gab es nur eine patzige Antwort. Sie hat es nicht interessiert. 

Für mich steht seitdem fest, ich kaufe nie wieder bei Askari.
Anscheint haben sie es nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Borg (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Mmh, also ich kaufe auch öfter in Langenfeld ein und kann nicht sagen, dass die desinteressiert sind. Die geben sich eigentlich immer Mühe und sind sehr nett.....und man kann extremst gut mit denen feilschen! Wie gesagt, bevor ich dahin fahre, rufe ich an und frage nach, ob die Sachen, die ich benötige, auch da sind. Wenn nicht bestellen sie mir die und dann sind sie am darauffolgenden Montag da. Auch Reklamationen wurden bisher immer schnell und unbürokratisch erledigt. Gut, ich kaufe da auch mehr oder weniger allgemeinen Krempel, denn stippermässig haben die fast nur Grütze im Sortiment. Ausserdem haben die Leutz da keine Ahnung vom Stippen, was sie mir aber auch direkt gesagt haben, als ich spezifische Fragen hatte . Wenn man aber weiss, was man brauch, finde ich den Laden net schlecht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## vpanama (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,
dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen zu Askari preis geben. 
Leider ist Askari einer der wenigen gut sortierten Webshops, die ich für das Angeln gefunden habe. Ab und an gelingt tatsächlich auch mal ein Schnäppchen. Das war es dann auch schon an positiven Nachrichten. Die Webseite ist nach wie vor ein Graus. Springt man von den Sonderangebotsblättern zum normalen Shop um, ist garantiert der Warenkorb leer. Schaut man sich eine Rubrik genauer an, einzelne Artikel darin, kommt man ganz sicher nicht mehr zur übergeordneten Rubrik. Auch ein Klick auf Shop, nützt weníg, da der Link mit dem Klick in die Rubrik schon inaktiv gesetzt wird. Weiterhin ist es mir schon ab und an geschehen, dass ich ausgewählt habe wie ein Weltmeister, aber vergessen, mich VORHER anzumelden. Also: Alles umsonst. Ein nachträgliches Anmelden, löscht mal wieder den Warenkorb. Die Bezahlmöglichkeieten sind eigentlich OK, nur sollte nie die Kreditkarte ablaufen, oder man wechsle die Bank. Das kann das System bei Askari nicht prüfen. Das geht dort wohl manuell... Allerdings hab ich nach ner Woche dort mal nachgefragt, wo meine Bestellung, die Bestätigung kam schon per Mail, denn nun bliebe. "Ja, meine Bankdaten stimmen wohl nicht mehr". Wie gesagt, keine Nachricht seitens Askari darüber. Am Telefon hat man meist nur genervte Angestellte, mit wenig bis gar keinem Fachverstand für die Produkte. Wird wohl inzwischen auch nur noch ne Hotline irgendwo in der Pampa sein?! Ich hab mir vor Kurzem ne Rolle dort gekauft. Eingebauter Bissanzeiger. Der funktionierte dann auch gleich nicht. Bei genauer Betrachtung des Kartons, war das wohl ein gebrauchter Rückläufer. Die Lieferzeit ist auch ein Thema... Buah... Ich hab grad mal geschaut. Die neue Webseite ist online. Gerade 12 Meeresruten sind drin. Auch Rollen gibts grad nicht mehr... Ich fass es nicht. Bei meiner letzten Beschwerde über die Seite hab ich empfohlen, den Shop von Schülern erstellen zu lassen. Da bekäme man für´s Geld mehr. Offensichtlich haben sie nicht drauf gehört ;-)

Kann mir jemand ne GUTE Alternative nennen?
Beste Grüße,
vpanama


----------



## Borg (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



vpanama schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne GUTE Alternative nennen?
> Beste Grüße,
> vpanama



Ich könnte hier vielleicht noch www.fishingtackle24.de empfehlen. Homepage ein bisschen lahmarschig, aber gut sortiert, einigermassen vernünftige Preise und bisher noch keinen Stress mit denen gehabt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## hans albers (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

yep...

kann ich auch bestätigen...(fishingtackle24)
lief  auch immer alles okay bei mir

greetz
lars


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also wenn ich mir was bestelle kommt es recht schnell an. Nur bei manchen Angelzubehör was ich bestellt habe, ließ die Qualität zu wünschen übrig. Die Ruten und Rollen sind top, aber No Name Gummis würde ich da nicht bestellen....


----------



## Wolfsburger (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Meine Erfahrung sind durchwachsen.
Habe letzens erst wieder eine kleine Massenbestellung aufgegeben.
Schon nach 2 Tagen waren die meisten Sachen da :m
Ein Rapala wird mir noch nachgeliefert. Nur auf meine Carp Liege warte ich jetzt schon seit 6 Wochen :v


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also als Neukunde möchte ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Askari kundtun! 

Ich habe versucht über das Internet zu bestellen und habe auch normal eine Anmeldebestätigung erhalten. Leider kam danach nix mehr, keine Rechnung für die Vorkasse und gar nix...nach insgesamt sechs Gesprächen innerhalb einer Woche mit der Kundenbetreuung war der Auftrag nicht auffindbar...erst nachdem ich eine "nette" Mail schrieb, bekam ich endlich eine Auftragsbestätigung. 

ABER...danach hab ich nur noch positive Erfahrungen gemacht...nach Bezahlung war die Ware in 3 Tagen da, alles heil...und die Qualität ist für den Preis super...! Nachdem wir hier leider keinen Angelladen haben, der in der Lage war, eine teleskopische Feederrute und einen telekopischen Winkelpicker zu besorgen (ich habe konkret mit Hersteller und Typ von 3 Ruten nachgefragt, alles leichte bis mittlere Feederruten und Winklepicker als Tele, angeboten wurde mir Steckruten als Heavy-Feeder, wahrscheinlich der Ladenhüter #q ), hab ich die über Askari gesucht, gefunden und sogar noch ganz preiswert bestellt. Zum ausprobieren eine Silverman-Feeder und einen Winkelpicker für 12.99 Euro bzw. 10.99 Euro...und was soll ich sagen...kein Spitzengerät aber praxistauglich...genauso wie der Winkelpicker...für 10.99 Euro...und die Traumruten werden auch über Askari bestellt. Ich hab noch einigen Bedarf und die Händler hier verdienen nach der Aktion nix mehr an mir.

Grundsätzlich bin ich dafür, kleine Händler vor Ort zu unterstützen...nur sollten die dann tatsächlich mit Service punkten  . 

Kurzum...ich werde Askari öfter nutzen, allerdings telefonisch bestellen.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



vpanama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen zu Askari preis geben.
> Leider ist Askari einer der wenigen gut sortierten Webshops, die ich für das Angeln gefunden habe. Ab und an gelingt tatsächlich auch mal ein Schnäppchen. Das war es dann auch schon an positiven Nachrichten. Die Webseite ist nach wie vor ein Graus. Springt man von den Sonderangebotsblättern zum normalen Shop um, ist garantiert der Warenkorb leer. Schaut man sich eine Rubrik genauer an, einzelne Artikel darin, kommt man ganz sicher nicht mehr zur übergeordneten Rubrik. Auch ein Klick auf Shop, nützt weníg, da der Link mit dem Klick in die Rubrik schon inaktiv gesetzt wird. Weiterhin ist es mir schon ab und an geschehen, dass ich ausgewählt habe wie ein Weltmeister, aber vergessen, mich VORHER anzumelden. Also: Alles umsonst. Ein nachträgliches Anmelden, löscht mal wieder den Warenkorb. Die Bezahlmöglichkeieten sind eigentlich OK, nur sollte nie die Kreditkarte ablaufen, oder man wechsle die Bank. Das kann das System bei Askari nicht prüfen. Das geht dort wohl manuell... Allerdings hab ich nach ner Woche dort mal nachgefragt, wo meine Bestellung, die Bestätigung kam schon per Mail, denn nun bliebe. "Ja, meine Bankdaten stimmen wohl nicht mehr". Wie gesagt, keine Nachricht seitens Askari darüber. Am Telefon hat man meist nur genervte Angestellte, mit wenig bis gar keinem Fachverstand für die Produkte. Wird wohl inzwischen auch nur noch ne Hotline irgendwo in der Pampa sein?! Ich hab mir vor Kurzem ne Rolle dort gekauft. Eingebauter Bissanzeiger. Der funktionierte dann auch gleich nicht. Bei genauer Betrachtung des Kartons, war das wohl ein gebrauchter Rückläufer. Die Lieferzeit ist auch ein Thema... Buah... Ich hab grad mal geschaut. Die neue Webseite ist online. Gerade 12 Meeresruten sind drin. Auch Rollen gibts grad nicht mehr... Ich fass es nicht. Bei meiner letzten Beschwerde über die Seite hab ich empfohlen, den Shop von Schülern erstellen zu lassen. Da bekäme man für´s Geld mehr. Offensichtlich haben sie nicht drauf gehört ;-)
> 
> ...




Der Shop wurde komplett umgestellt,garnicht schlecht gemacht


Dennoch ist Askari bei mir komplett durchgefallen,werd dort wohl nie mehr ne Online Bestellung machen!

So was hab ich beigott noch nicht erlebt,Hälfte Ware kam total zerstört an,bis Heute fehlen noch Artikel und ich habe vor fast 7 Wochen bestellt und in der Zeit nun schon das 5. Packet erhalten.....


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari ist für Zubehör eine tolle Sache wobei für meinen Geschmack die Versandkosten recht hoch sind aber für eine 
Größere Bestellung ist das OK manche Artikel wie Echolote bekommst du na noch günstiger wie bei 321 meins aber für eine Rute bzw. Rolle würde ich dir Askari nicht empfehlen da
man seine Rute vor dem Kauf mal in der Hand gehabt haben sollte und im Falle einer Beschädigung geht der Umtausch beim Händler in der nähe meist auch schneller und zuzätzlich bekommst du noch ne Kostenfrei Beratung!
MfG


----------



## hasenzahn (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich bestelle bei den Leuten meistens nur Kleinkram und Zubehör, wo man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Das war bislang auch in Ordnung. Hin und wieder waren mal einige Artikel ausverkauft, aber die wurden dann halt nachgeliefert. Ruten oder Rollen bestelle ich nur Zeug für den Junior oder für die Jugendgruppe. Da weiß ich das es nicht hochwertig sein muss und bei den Kids ohnehin nicht lange hält. Hochwertige Sachen hole ich wirklich beim Händler wo ich Ruten und Rollen in die Hand nehmen kann oder bestelle diese Sachen in anderen Shops. Bekleidung die ich da bestellt habe war ok, auch von den Größen her hat alles gepasst. Also man muss schon wissen was man will. Allerdings ist online bestellen bei Askari schon ein Abenteuer, deshalb mache ich das nur noch telefonisch. Ansonsten wird die Ware zügig geliefert. Ich würde den Laden jetzt nicht negativ bewerten aber auch nicht in den Himmel heben.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Ruten oder Rollen bestelle ich nur Zeug für den Junior oder für die Jugendgruppe. Da weiß ich das es nicht hochwertig sein muss
> 
> Allerdings ist online bestellen bei Askari schon ein Abenteuer, deshalb mache ich das nur noch telefonisch. Ansonsten wird die Ware zügig geliefert. Ich würde den Laden jetzt nicht negativ bewerten aber auch nicht in den Himmel heben.



Dem kann ich hunderprozentig zustimmen#6. Die Sachen sind praxistauglich und wenn man beispielsweise das Feederfischen ausprobieren will, kommt man preiswert zu Gerät...besseres kann man sich immernoch kaufen.

Warum das mit der Online-Bestellung bei denen so ein Theater ist, versteh ich nicht, das ist echt :r !!!!! Hab eben telefonisch bestellt...und siehe da, keine Probleme  !


----------



## germanbrl (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo Leute !
Sicher ist nicht alles von guter Qualität, aber ich muß sagen bei einigen Sachen kann man nichts falsch machen.Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden aber wenn ich was bestimmtes will gehe zu Meinem Händler. Da  kann ich alles genau in Augenschein nemen und kaufe nicht die Katze im Sack.
Über Preise kann ich mich bei ihm nicht beschwehren,er hält mit fast jedem Angebot mit.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Sicher ist nicht alles von guter Qualität, aber ich muß sagen bei einigen Sachen kann man nichts falsch machen.Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden aber wenn ich was bestimmtes will gehe zu Meinem Händler. Da  kann ich alles genau in Augenschein nemen und kaufe nicht die Katze im Sack.
> Über Preise kann ich mich bei ihm nicht beschwehren,er hält mit fast jedem Angebot mit.



Ich beneide Dich um Deinen Händler???!!! Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben?


----------



## germanbrl (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Mann soll ja keine Werbung machen, aber nur ein Tipp, meiner ist 1A .


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Mann soll ja keine Werbung machen, aber nur ein Tipp, meiner ist 1A .



Da ich in der Nähe von Berlin arbeite, wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar...bei uns sind die irgendwie alle...nicht konkurrenzfähig nenn ich das  ! Und zu meinem alten Händler komm ich zu selten, der war auch 1A. Deshalb bin ich ja erst zu Askari gekommen.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

mein Tip wäre Müllers angelshop ca 1000m² Ladenfläche an der b1b5 oder Fishermens Partner Marienfelderdamm!#6

MfG
Marco


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Schläferzelle-Ost schrieb:


> oder Fishermens Partner Marienfelderdamm!#6
> 
> MfG
> Marco




Ja, hast Recht...Fishermens Partner ist nicht schlecht, war öfter mal in Schwante...danke für den anderen Tip ;-) !

MfG

Matthias


----------



## germanbrl (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Suche doch mal im Net 1A


----------



## stefansdl (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Für Junganler und Leute mit kleinem Geldbeute ist Askari eine gute möglichkeit. Man kann dort öfters mal ein schönes Schnäppchen machen. Nur von Silverman Rollen und Ruten würde ich die Finger lassen. Kleinzubehör kann man bedenkenlos nehmen. 

Der Service ist absolut in Ordnung, auch beim Umtausch ist Askari sehr kullant. 

Ich habe online sowie telefonisch bestellt. Alles verlief reibungslos. Einziger Nachteil bei der Onlinebestellung. Nicht lagermäßige Artikel werden nicht angezeigt und fehlen somit in der Lieferung. 
Außerdem kann man bei einer telefonischen Bestellung nicht die Onlinepreisvorteile nutzen.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Für Junganler und Leute mit kleinem Geldbeute ist Askari eine gute möglichkeit. Man kann dort öfters mal ein schönes Schnäppchen machen. Nur von Silverman Rollen und Ruten würde ich die Finger lassen. Kleinzubehör kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.



Ich habe einige Silverman bzw. Kongha Ruten und Rollen und bin eigentlich zufrieden...zum normalen Grund- und Posenangeln ist das völlig ausreichendes Gerät...und grade wenn man mal was ausprobieren möchte, kein allzu großer Schnitt in den Geldbeutel. Zum Plötze fangen, für Hecht mit Köfi oder zum Nachtangeln auf Aal tuts Silverman gut und wenn ich mal auf ne Rute trete, ist das kein Fall für ne Privatinsolvenz. 

Etwas anders seh ich das gerade beim Kleinkram, besonders dem "fischrelevanten"! Eine Rute mit nicht perfekter Aktion, die 5 m kürzer wirft  oder ne Rolle, die etwas knarrt und die Schnur nicht perfekt verlegt, sind ärgerlich, aber nicht weiter schlimm...ein aufgebogener Wirbel, eine gerissene Schnur oder ein unsauberer Hakenknoten, der sich auflöst dagegen können eher einen großen Fisch kosten...Posen und so sind natürlich unkritisch.

Und ehe jemand Werbung vermutet, weil ich mal schrieb ich bin Neukunde...ich habe vor meinem Umzug über einen Kumpel mitbestellt wegen der Versandkosten...


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

finde den Katalog klasse - mit ner riesigen Auswahl.
man kann dort gute, qualitativ hochwertige Sachen kaufen, aber auch ausreichend Material für den schmalen Geldbeutel ...
eigendlich für jeden was dabei #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ein Kumpel kauft sich des öfteren Stiefel, Overalls und so Kram bei Askari und findet, dass die vom Preis darin unschlagbar sind. Weiß auch nicht.
Ich vertrau lieber dem Onkel aus Scheinfeld. Gab´s jedenfalls noch nie Probleme mit.


----------



## Esox-mg (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

#h
der Askari Katalog gefällt mir Persönlich nicht so.Man kann den ein oder anderen Artikel günstig erwerben aber wenig auswahl.
Ich nutze lieber den Schirmer oder den Gerlinger Katalog.#6
Und wie einige schon geschrieben haben Fishermens Partner da gibt es auch gute Sachen,bin auch des öfteren in Schwante.


----------



## paul hucho (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Mein Bruder hat mal was bei Askari bestellt,gab aber drekt n Problem,was weiss ich nich mehr,war aberziemlich umständlichIch bestelle immer bei Gerlinger und bin hochzufrieden#6.Einmal war ne Rute gebrochen(kann ja mal pasieren),brauchte ich nur anzurufen,Kundennummer ansagen und schon wurde sie kostenfrei zugeschickt#6.Deswegen:Askari-Gerlinger|supergri.


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat mal was bei Askari bestellt,gab aber drekt n Problem,was weiss ich nich mehr,war aberziemlich umständlich



Das is ja mal geil...vom Hörensagen ein unbekanntes Problem...das beweißt natürlich klar, daß man bei Askari keinesfalls bestellen sollte |kopfkrat !!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Niemand gibt zu, dass er die BILD liest, es geht auch niemand zu Mc Donalds, oder fischt mit der Fireline... und komischerweise brummt überall der Laden. Warum ist dann der Askari so groß?

Sicherlich hat der in seinen Hausmarken Artikel, die wirklich nicht State of Art in Sachen Qualität und Lebensdauer sind. Aber was kann man von einer Kombo für 19,95 € auch erwarten? Die bietet auch sonst keiner in besserer Qualität an!

Trotzdem finden sich bei den Hausmarken durchaus Dinge, die es wert sind gekauft zu werden. Zum Beispiel Bekleidung, da fehlt es wirklich nicht. Und für die Preiswertigkeit und Haltbarkeit von Markenartikeln kann kein Laden etwas! So what?

*Aber nennt mir bitte auch nur einen einzigen Angelladen/Onlineshop, der wirklich alles und für jeden Zweck führt und liefern kann!*

Zudem gehe ich bei Bestellungen, außer bei mir schon lange bekannten kleinen Spezialshops, grundsätzlich so vor.

- Ich rufe dort an.
- Ich notiere mir den Namen meines Gegenübers, so kann ich die Burschen ggf. "annageln".
- Ich erfrage die Lieferbarkeit und
- dann erst erfolgt die Bestellung!

So gibts keine Probleme. |wavey:


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Andal schrieb:


> - Ich rufe dort an.
> - Ich notiere mir den Namen meines Gegenübers, so kann ich die Burschen ggf. "annageln".
> - Ich erfrage die Lieferbarkeit und
> - dann erst erfolgt die Bestellung!
> ...


richtig!!! Nur ist das Manchen eben zu umständlich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Algon schrieb:


> richtig!!! Nur ist das Manchen eben zu umständlich.
> 
> MfG Algon



*Ohne Flei... kein Prei...!*
Ergänzen sie sinngemäß, verwenden sie nur den Buchstaben "S"!


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Stimmt, so mache ich das auch...und bei telefonischer Bestellung wird man sogar auf preiswertere Alternativen und die Verfügbarkeit hingewiesen...

Wie ein Vorposter schon sagte...die Artikel sind gemäß des Preises...ne Feederrute für 13 Euro kann natürlich nicht mit Shimano mithalten, funktioniert aber tadellos...jeder, wie er will...und für mich ist Angeln nur ein Hobby...unter mehreren...


----------



## B.O.S. (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Edit: Eintrag zurückgenommen


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich halte es für schwierig zu solchen Einzelfällen Stellung zu beziehen. Online-Bestellung, Abbuchung, Kommisionierung + Versand, da wären 3 Tage doch nicht viel. Warum aber telefonisch etwas anders gesagt wurde...? Kann man doch nur klären, wenn man den Namen des Gesprächspartners notiert hat, wie Andal es ein Stückchen weiter oben bereits geraten hat.

Ich kann nix nachteiliges über Askari sagen; großes Angebot in allen Preisklassen, auch (teilweise) gute Artikel bei den Hausmarken. Hatte nun soeben auch einen Fall für eine Garantie-Reklamation, hab die Rolle eingeschickt, sehr freundlichen Rückruf bekommen, Neugerät wird geliefert - alles Bestens.


----------



## Fanne (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ein lastschriftverfahren wird nie am selben  tag oder  paar tage später abgebucht !!


ließ die geschäftsbedingungen , da solltest du alles wissenwerte finden über lastschrift bezahlung !!


lastschrift ist nicht  sofortüberweisung !


----------



## Kalomel (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also meine Erfahrung mit Askari ist grausam!!

Wie bereits genannt sind gerade Markenartikel oft nicht lieferbar, meist nur deren Kogha-,Silverman-,Percasch.....e(jetzt kann man online wenigstens sehen ob es verfügbar ist oder nicht).
Ich hatte einen Fall da habe ich ein Futtersieb nicht bekommen. Das hat die nicht gejuckt und ich durfte per Nachnahme trotzdem den vollen Preis bezahlen.
Ich angerufen und den das verklickert und joa musste erstmal Rechnung faxen, was bei denen anscheinend 3 Tage gebraucht hat bis die es endlich hatten|gr:!
So dann gings darum, dass der Warenwert zu gering war, demnach keine Nachlieferung. So dann wollten die mir die 9,99Euro auf mein Kundenkonto buchen, wogegen ich mich heftigst gewehrt habe, da ich gleich sagte das ich dort nie wieder bestellen werde.
So dann sollte ich halt einen Check per Post kriegen und das ganze hat sage und schreibe 2 Wochen gedauert#d.

Davor hatte ich schonmal eine Falschlieferung und 2 mal kaputte Rutenringe, komischerweise hatte ich bei Gerlinger und Schirmer sowas nie!
Auch meine erste Begegnung im Geschäft einfach nur Klasse.
Man sucht Drennan aber findet nichts, man sucht Gamaktsu ebenso nothing, komischerweise alles vergriffen. Der Laden sah aus als wenn Resteverkauf wäre. Und natürlich waren wieder nur deren Produkte on mass vorhanden, Klasse:v


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari ist ja auch der letzte Laden!


----------



## Saarspinner (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kann nix negatives berichten über Askari. Hab dort schon öfter bestellt... war immer alles in Ordnung. :vik:


----------



## B.O.S. (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hab grad angerufen.
Die Ware wurde gestern versendet.

Wiegesagt hatte ich das letzte mal was vor 7 Jahren dort bestellt gehabt und die Ware war auch astrain gewesen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass meine Zebco Feederruten ankommen.


Bei Askari weiß man nie. #t

Entweder es kommt anstatt den Ruten ein Posenset und eine Packung Wirbel oder es kommt nur eine Rute oder es kommen tatsächlich beide Ruten, diese aber mit gravierenden Mängeln (B-Ware).

|uhoh:


----------



## atsm123 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich hab fast alles von Askari tip top kommt immer alles pünktlich 

eign nice


----------



## schäfti (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also ich hab bei askari schon midestens 10 mal bestellt (des jahr scho 3 mal)
ich hatte nie Probleme, nie vergriffene produkte alles war 3 tage nach zahlungseingang da ohne mängel oder fehlende teile.
und mal ganz im ernst wie viele askari nennen : angel-aldi etc.
es ist doch klar dass ein händler mehr auf seine hausmarken setzt und wenn er dann bei markenfirmen was abkauft wird dies auch schnell gekauft, da es dann recht günstig ist

ich hatte nur gute erfahrungen mit askari und empfehle askari auch jung-angler die das geld net haben klar sollte man sich überlegen ob man sich ne rute oder ne rolle dort holt aber des is jedem seine entscheidung und jungangler sind froh wenn se sowas für den preis bekommenj hab selbst etz ne rute seit 5 jahren keine mängerl und super aktion ...


----------



## Trout 6 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kann nix negatives berichten über Askari. Hab dort schon jahrelang bestellt und es war immer alles in Ordnung. 

Bin zufrieden mit Askari. #6


----------



## mythos89 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also ich kaufe nur noch kleinkrams, futter und son zeugs bei askari. von dem ganzen technik schick schnacks lasse ich lieber die finger. ein kolege und ich hatten uns insgesamt 4 große stationärrollen über 80 euro gekauft, 2 verschiedene hersteller. 3 von den 4 rollen waren nach dem ersten angeltag schrott. die bissanzeiger von meinem kolegen sind billig zusammen geklebt (180€) und meine fallen auch beim angucken auseinander.

ich habe mein fazit


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

der katalog ist klasse nur askari ist leider keine klasse :-(
markenware kann man da größtenteils gefahrenlos kaufen, aber das meiste was da billig... hmm ich sage mal lieber günstig ist kann man vergessen.
habe viele kollegen die sparen wollten und die dort gekauft haben, waren alle sehr unzufrieden.
ich selber habe da e-bissanzeiger gekauft, auch um die 175 € funkbox schrott, bissanzeiger 2 von 3 defekt, reichweite der funke sollte 300 meter sein, reichte aber keine 50 meter, umtausch der bissanzeiger dauerte 5 monate !!!!!!!!!!!! circa 30 anrufe und 20 mails.
askari, nie wieder, der schlechteste kundenservies den ich kenne, dann leiber bei askari direkt vor ort kaufen wenn das möglich ist, dann kann man die ware wenigstens testen.


----------



## kingralphder1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

selbst schuld , kann ich da nur sagen !
Dafür gibt es nen umtauschrecht und auch garantie ! 
Dann hättet ihr wieder neue bekommen .
Ich habe auch schon vieles dort bestellt und noch nie probleme gehabt ! Auch nichts von wegen ersatzartikel oder so . Ich weiss nicht was manche leute immer so erzählen . Wenn ihr nen problem mit denen habt dann fragt doch erst mal da an und findet mit denen eine lösung anstatt gleich alles nieder zu machen !!!


----------



## Zusser (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



mythos89 schrieb:


> [...]ein kolege und ich hatten uns insgesamt 4 große stationärrollen über 80 euro gekauft, 2 verschiedene hersteller. 3 von den 4 rollen waren nach dem ersten angeltag schrott.[...]


Das waren dann vermutlich Rollen eines Markenherstellers, wenn sie jeweils über 80€ kosten.
Kannst duch auch sagen, welche Marken und Rollentypen es konkret waren?
Und was verstehst du unter 'Schrott'? Kannst du etwas genauer werden?
Und würdest du bitte erklären, was die Problematik mit Askari zu tun hat?


mythos89 schrieb:


> ich habe mein fazit


Bezüglich dieses Postings ziehe ich für mich auch ein Fazit...

Ich hatte selbst auch kürzlich wieder bei denen bestellt. Am 11. August mit 20% Rabatt.
Es hat mich nicht gewundert, dass ich die Ware erst am 17. August geliefert bekahm, die 20% haben die Askari Logistik sicher extrem gefordert.
Trotzdem: Wie bisher immer eine vollständige, fehlerlose Erledigung meines Auftrag.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was manche leute immer so erzählen . Wenn ihr nen problem mit denen habt dann fragt doch erst mal da an und findet mit denen eine lösung anstatt gleich alles nieder zu machen !!!




Bitte keine solche Unterstellungen, du weißt nicht was bei den Leuten hier gelaufen ist, und auch nicht was bei mir war !

Sei froh das dir so was noch nicht passiert ist sonst würdest die Sache ganz anderst sehen..... ich habs nach der ersten Hammers Nummer ein 2. x ausprobiert (so dumm muss man erstmal sein nach so ner Aktion dort nochmal was zu kaufen...) und was soll ich sagen es ging so Lala musste diesmal nur 3 Wochen warten bis meine Ware ankam aber wieder mit mehreren Telefonaten wo mir zu Anfangs gesagt wurde ich hätte garnichts bestellt(6 Tage nachdem ich schon bezahlt hatte)....omg ich muss aufhören sonst PLATZ ICH !

Habe den Newsletter abbestellt, Askari aus der Favoriten Liste rausgemacht und tschüß auf Nimmer Wiedersehen. #h#h

Es gibt dermaßen viele super geniale Shops die zum Teil mindestens genau so günstig sind da brauch ich Askari nicht !


----------



## Baltarsar (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hab da gerade online bestellt und werd mich mal 
überraschen lassen und mir meine eigene meinung
bilden.

Mfg Stefan #h


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> der katalog ist klasse nur askari ist leider keine klasse :-(
> ......markenware kann man da größtenteils gefahrenlos kaufen, , dann leiber bei askari direkt vor ort kaufen wenn das möglich ist, dann kann man die ware wenigstens testen.


 
Den Katalog halte ich eher für eine mittelschwere Katastrophe. Er hat sich zwar in den letzten Jahren schon ein wenig gebessert, aber was deren Vorauswahl bezüglich des Einsatzes von Rollen und Ruten angeht, das spottet jeglicher Beschreibung. Warum können die nicht wie andere Versender auch, Ruten und Rollen nach Herstellern sortieren.
Na gut, vielleicht ist es auch nur Geschmackssache.

Das mit den Markenartikeln kann ich Dir bestätigen. Oftmals gibt es die für gutes Geld dort. Eine Zeit lang hatten die top Preise für Mepps-Spinner und VMC Haken.

Ich mache es so wie Du, ich bestelle dort nichts, sondern fahre deren Filiale in Eschwege an.
Negativ ist mir da aufgefallen, dass sie sehr oft Sachen aus dem Hauptkatalog nicht vorrätig haben.
Ruten müßte man aus den Rutenständern kaufen. Die sind aber teilweise dermaßen abgegrabbelt, dass man die gar nicht haben will.
Das Personal wirkt oft sehr planlos. Sie sind zwar immer sehr freundlich, können wohl auch verkaufen, von ihrer Ware haben sie aber so gut wie überhaupt keinen Plan.
Mach Dir mal den Spaß und frag wo das DRENNAN SEVENSTRAND hängt. Sagst Du ihnen die Artikelnummer aus dem katalog, dann wissen sie aber meistens, wo die Ware sich befindet.

Es gibt dort Höhen und Tiefen. So beschränke ich mich bei meinen Einkäufen dort halt auf die Sachen, bei denen sie gut sind.


----------



## Bunnyhunter (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Online Bestellungen dauern im Moment bis zur Auslieferung eine Woche,da gerade Urlaubszeit ist.
Ich habe schon mindestens 30 mal dort bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt.Es ist immer das angekommen,was ich bestellt habe und geliefert wurde am nächsten Tag.
Wenn man seine Bestellung telefonisch bis 12.00 Uhr einreicht!geht die Bestellung noch am selben Tag raus und ist am nächsten da.
Warum also online bestellen,wenns doch so einfach geht.

Gruss

Bunny


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ja, planlos sind die askari wirklich alle, ob hotline oder direkt vor ort.
ich glaube die meisten kennen sich mit angeln auch gar nicht aus( na ja, ne bäckereifachverkäuferin muß ja auch nicht selber brötchen backen können ) aber so ein bißchen sollte man schon wissen was man da verkauft.
auch reden die einen völlig nach dem schnabel.
habe mir da mal den spaß gemach und einen planlosen verkäufer erzählt das ich mit ner forellenrute immer auf karpfen gehe und mit der locker 120 meter werfe mit 112g blei.
ja , meinte der, damit kann man das auch ganz gut machen und die wäre ja auch nicht schlecht dafür 
na ja, die wirklich guten sachen kaufe ich eh bei meinem händler vor ort, " da werde ich geholfen"


----------



## marius_owl (12. August 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Montag online bei Askari bestellt. Am Dienstag bekam ich dann per Mail auch die AB über die Bestellung. Bekommt man bei denen noch eine *Bestätigungsmail bei einer Statusänderung*, also wenn das Paket z.B. das Haus verlassen hat, oder sparen die sich das?

Gruss,

Marius


----------



## david24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

aalso ich habe einmal bei askari bestellt mache es aber nicht wieder... da einige artickel bei denen derbe teuer sind... einige sind aber auch günstig... ich gucke mir schön den katalog durch  und wenn ich was interressantes finde dann hole ich es mir woanders im i net... meistens auch günstiger


----------



## Criss81 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi,

Montag morgen bestellt, gestern Abend angekommen. Bezahlt hab ich mit Kreditkarte, Lieferung war komplett. 

So verliefen bei mir die letzten 15 Bestellungen. Ich muss wohl sagen, hab bei denen noch nie die Sonderangebote bestellt, ich denke da wird es die meisten Probleme geben. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



david24 schrieb:


> aalso ich habe einmal bei askari bestellt mache es aber nicht wieder... da einige artickel bei denen derbe teuer sind... einige sind aber auch günstig... ich gucke mir schön den katalog durch  und wenn ich was interressantes finde dann hole ich es mir woanders im i net... meistens auch günstiger



das nennt man dann mischkalkulation (teuer/ günstig). Ob man den laden mag oder nicht (ich war noch nie drin), so ist es doch irgendwie unfair den service eines kataloges, schlimmer -beratung vor ort- in anspruch zu nehmen, arbeit zu verursachen und dieses dann wegen ein paar cent auch nicht mal zu honorieren. ich meine hiermit nicht die allgemeine kaufentscheidung, denn dafür ist beratung da. vielmehr meine ich den vorsatz. ob das nen hobbyladen, nen makler, nen reisebüro oder sonst was ist: sowas hält den betrieb auf von wirklich interessierten die sich die beine in den bauch stehen.
mal abgesehen davon: was man dann im i-net "spart", hat man durch den auspuff gejagt. 
denken alle so, kann man auch mit dem popo zuhause bleiben und alles im netz klären. man muss dann nur nicht rumheulen das innenstädte veröden, man keinen austausch mehr hat, das warenangebot massiv eingeschränkt und ausgedünnt wird und nur aushilfen rumrennen die für die volkswirtschaft einen allgemeinen "gewinn" darstellen.

klar, dass geht den meisten eh dran vorbei wo die sonne nicht scheint. aber versuchen sollte man es mal zu erwähnen. "glück auf der steiger kommt"- singen ist in diesem land vorbei. wir wandeln uns zum dienstleister.


----------



## Forelle97 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich verstehe nicht das Askari trotzdem den meisten Umsatz macht , wenn alle total gegen den Shop sind...
Für Jungangler sind die Preise und die Leistung okay


----------



## Algon (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht das Askari trotzdem den meisten Umsatz macht , wenn alle total gegen den Shop sind...
> Für Jungangler sind die Preise und die Leistung okay


 
alsoo, ich bin nicht gegen den Shop.
Lass Dich hier nicht verwirren, Beschwerden sind immer lauter als Lobe.

MfG Algon


----------



## kingralphder1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Wie schon mal erwähnt : ich kaufe seid ein paar Jahren bei Askari und habe bisher immer alles erhalten . Und bei fragen hab ich ne mail geschickt und am nächsten Tag schon eine Antwort bekommen . Fazit für mich persönlich : Ich kaufe gern bei Askari .


----------



## Hannoi1896 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt : ich kaufe seid ein paar Jahren bei Askari und habe bisher immer alles erhalten . Und bei fragen hab ich ne mail geschickt und am nächsten Tag schon eine Antwort bekommen . Fazit für mich persönlich : Ich kaufe gern bei Askari .



Genau so ist es. Ich bestelle meistens dort, wenn sie irgendwelche Rabattaktionen haben. Außerdem gibt es meiner Meinung nach kaum einen besseren Internetshop, um Markenwaren vergleichsweise günstig zu kaufen. Mit den 20% hat mich meine neue Rute zum Beispiel nur 50€ gekostet. In allen anderen Shops kostet sie mindestens 80€.

Ich kann also nichts schlechtes von Askari sagen...


----------



## Angelsepp83 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Scheinbar ist die Qualität und vor allem der Service bei Askari starken Schwankungen unterlegen. 

Ein Vereinskollege bestellt dort regelmäßig und hat noch nie größere Unannehmlichkeiten gehabt. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe hingegen nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die *1.* war glaub ich November 2009. Habe eine NoName Spinntasche Online bestellt. Laut Onlineshop auch lieferbar. Ich mich angemeldet usw. und noch nen bissel Kleinkram mit in den Warenkorb und ab dafür. Direkt per Vorkasse gelöhnt.

So eine Woche vergangen - nix kommt. Ich ne freundliche Nachfrage per Mail geschrieben - keine Antwort

Noch ne Woche und ne Mail später immer noch nix. 
Freundlich und ausgeglichen wie ich bin warte ich noch ne Woche und es kommt immer noch nix. Weder Ware noch ne Antwort. 
Also da die das Online scheinbar nicht hin bekommen, habe ich da angerufen. Da versuchte dann eine freundliche Kundenbetreuerin mir zu verklickern, das es da nen Problem mit der Tasche gibt und druckste so ein bisschen rum. Sie sagte ich müsse mich noch ein wenig gedulden. Ich fragte: Wie lange denn??? 
Sie: Der Artikel ist erst wieder ab März lieferbar! Aber wir können ihnen die anderen Sachen (2 Packungen Wirbel) schon zuschicken. 

:r Sicher! #d Ergo Bestellung storniert. Geld auch zügig zurück bekommen. 
Anderthalb Wochen später hab ich ne Brief im Kasten. Schriftliche Bestellbestätigung von Askari vom November:q

Das ein Artikel mal vergriffen sein kann ist ja ok. Hab ich kein Problem mit. Aber so eine Verkettung unglücklicher Zufälle, lässt mich doch stark an der Kompetenz des Unternehmens Zweifeln. Wenigstens eine Benachrichtigung über die (nicht) Lieferbarkeit hätte ich erwartet. 

*2.* Ich wollte eine Stipprute für meinen Dad zum Geburtstag. Da ich bei den örtlichen Händlern nichts passendes gefunden habe, und mir eine aus dem Askari Katalog gut gefiel, überlegte ich ob ich noch einen Versuch starten sollte. 
Vielleicht war mein erstes mal einfach Unglücklich gelaufen.

Den Online Fehler machtste nicht nochmal also gleich telefonisch bestellt. 
Ne Browning Stipprute und nen Bissel Kleinkram. Pose, Vorfachhaken etc.
Alles auch Lieferbar. Nachgefragt wegen Sperrgutzuschlag. Ich hätte auch gerne Blitzlieferung, weil Geburtstagsgeschenk. 
Kein Problem, alles schön. 

*8 Tage* später kommt dann auch endlich die Blitzlieferung an.#d Paket ist ganz, alles gut eingepackt. 
Ich das Kleinzeug begutachtet und meine Freundin die Stippe ausgepackt. 
"Guck mal, die ist ja total zerkratzt!" sagt Sie
|bigeyes Stimmt. Die war schon mal im Gebrauch. 
Langsam steigt mir schon wieder der Blutdruck!

Die Stippe ausgefahren und schaue so am Blank lang. Macht doch der letzte Meter nen ordentlichen knick nach Links. 
Ruten gebrochen! 

Das war´s. Den Rest hat meine Freundin dann am Telefon geklärt. Ich war einfach Sprachlos. 
Hab dann noch 4 Wochen warten müssen bis ich mein Geld wieder hatte.

Ich für meinen Teil: *Nie wieder!*

MfG Seppel


----------



## mika98 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich halte rein garnichts von Askari.Ich hab mir den Jackson Real-Jerk einmal als firetiger und einmal als Supertrout bestellt.Was machen die schicken mir zweimal Firetiger.Kann ja mal passieren,dachte ich.Dann habe ich den einen wieder zurück geschickt.Vor dem zurückschicken hab ich da natürlich angerufen.Nach 5 tagen kam das Packet.Als ich es geöfnet hatte traute ich meine augen kaum.Was schicken die mir:den Jackson Real-Jerk als...Firetiger!Seit dem bestell ich da nie wieder!!!


----------



## rondode (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt schon 5 mal da was bestellt und die Sachen sind TOP auch beim Rückversand TOP
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Borg (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Am Anfang habe ich auch mein erstes Gerödel bei Askari gekauft. Allerdings im Laden in Langenfeld und nicht online. Meine Erfahrung:

Wenn man weiss, was man will, kann man in den Läden sicherlich ab und an ein Schnäppchen machen. Eine Rolle, die nach 2 Std. am Wasser in die Grätsche ging (Browning Force Feeder X-Treme), wurde sofort ohne grosses Tamtam gegen eine neue ausgetauscht und jedesmal wenn ich da war, hat es ein nettes Goodie für Nüsse gegeben. 

Was mir negativ aufgestossen ist:

- Die Verkäufer haben nicht wirklich Ahnung von dem, was sie da verkaufen
- Lässt man sich beraten, kriegt man alles aufgeschwatzt, was man eigentlich nicht braucht.
- Auch mir hat man versucht gebrauchte Sachen als Neuware zu verkaufen! Als ich sie drauf angesprochen habe, gab es aber auch direkt einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Preisnachlass.

Summasumarum kann ich jedoch nicht wirklich was Schlechtes über Askari sagen. Die o. g. Punkte passieren mit tagtäglich auch in jedem anderen Geschäft und als Kaufmann kann ich das ja auch verstehen, dass es letztendlich nur darum geht, was abends bei der Abrechnung auffer Uhr steht.

Mittlerweile kaufe ich jedoch nur noch bei Händlern, die auf mein Angelgebiet spezialisiert sind, ein und auch da hat es schon kleinere "Unfälle" gegeben.

Ich denke, zum Thema "Askari" muss man halt einfach seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Mein Urteil lautet daher:"Neutral"!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## iguana57 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi.

Ich habe jetzt am Montag etwas bestellt und heute bekommen. 
Bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Habe aber auch erst einmal dort bestellt.


----------



## lighty09 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

was haltet ihr von dem Aktuellen Angebot 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../perca-top-lure-xl-twister-shadbox/detail.jsf

gruß daniel


----------



## Tommy82 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo lighty09


Meiner Meinung nach kannst du mit den Jigs nichts anfangen, ob die Gufi`s was taugen kein Plan. Hab mir vor einigen Jahren ( 10 ) auch mal so ein Set gekauft weiss bloß das ich es mir nie wieder kaufen werde.


----------



## lighty09 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich habs mir schon gedacht, praktisch ist sowas natürlich, bzw wenn man es selber zusammen bastelt sicher teurer.

ABER dann auch um längen besser.


----------



## Tommy82 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Stell dir am besten selber was zusammen, wirst mehr spaß mit haben das kannst mir glauben


----------



## Henning95 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hey,

also ich war auch immer zu frieden, bin nur jetzt gerade bissen verunsichert, das wenn ich wieder dort bestellen sollte, meine sachen nicht bekommen sollte  

Ich hoffe es klappt  Ich denke, ich werde vor dem kauf der drei Rollen fragen ob alles lieferbar ist.


Tschau


----------



## BöhserZwerg (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Gute Qualität,gute Preise...gute Auswahl.Wie mein Opa es zu pflegen sagte|rolleyes:

"Da kan ma nit meckern!"


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hmmm, ich stehe Askari sehr zwispältig gegenüber. Sehr günstig ist es ja manchmal, aber der Versand kann zu einer echten (negativen) Wundertüte werden. Es kam vor, dass ich mir ein größeres Teil und zusätzlich praktischerweise noch ein paar Kleinteile bestellte. Im Paket waren dann nur Kleinteile mit dem Hinweis, dass der Artikel XY zur Zeit nichtverfügbar ist|bigeyes  Noch ein blödes Beispiel von einem kleinen Jungen aus meinen Bekanntenkreis: der Junge hat sein ganzes Erspartes für ne RutenRollenKombo ausgegeben und sich noch ein paar Kleinteile dazu bestellt. Angekommen sind nur die Kleinteile mit dem Hinweis, der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber gesendet, wenn er das nächste Mal etwas bestellt (25€ Mindestbestellwert!!!)#q. Für einen kleinen Jungen echt Käse!


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ja, sowas ist ätzend und kommt definitiv vor.
Auch wenn ich sonst zu den Askari-Befürwortern gehöre, muss ich auch sagen, der Service ist manchmal echt grottig. Was nicht unbedingt an den einzelnen Mitarbeitern liegt, die sich am Telefon aufrichtig Mühe geben. Das hat für mich etwas wie die Telekom; jeder einzelne will ja, aber das System lässt sie einfach nicht.
Askari muss noch lernen, dass nicht nur gute Preise Kunden machen (und halten!).


----------



## boot (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kaufe da nichts.

Versand  zu teuer

falsche Wahre 

oder Wahre kaputt


----------



## Hannoi1896 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



boot schrieb:


> Ich kaufe da nichts.
> 
> Versand  zu teuer
> 
> ...



Versand zu teuer 

Dafür ist alles andere im Schnitt billiger. |rolleyes


----------



## The Passenger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Versand zu teuer
> 
> Dafür ist alles andere im Schnitt billiger. |rolleyes



Trotzdem finde ich das so ein großes Haus sich die Versandkosten sparen kann.

Zb Amazon da zahle ich auch keinen Versand, nur bei vereinzelten Händlern die über Amazon verkaufen.


----------



## vermesser (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also erstens gibt es nur ganz wenige Shops ohne Versandkosten oder erst ab einem gewissen Bestellwert. Und zweitens, wenn die Versandkosten nicht extra berechnet werden, dann sind sie im Artikelpreis eingerechnet oder meinst Du, die schenken Dir die?


----------



## Hechtpaule (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi Leuts,

ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren bei allen "Großen" was bestellt (Askari / Schirmer / Moritz) und bin jedes 'mal enttäuscht worden. Entweder haben die nicht alles geliefert oder am Lager gehabt und man rutschte durch die Mindermengen in die Region "nu musste Versandkosten löhnen", es wurde falsches geliefert, es entsprach nicht dem, was im Katalog abgebildet war oder das hochgepriesene Hightechteil entpuppte sich als billiger Plünn. |motz:

Ich habe von den Brüdern dier Schnauze voll. Die Kataloge werfe ich unegöffnet in die Tonne und kaufe nur noch beim Händler meines Vertrauens (den kann ich wenigsten anmaulen, wenn er mir Mist verkauft was bisher allerdings noch nicht vorgekommen ist, da er immer gut berät) - ich kaufe lieber da für 'n paar Euro mehr und helfe auch so mit, seine Existenz zu sichern. Was wäre, wenn es nur noch Onlinehändler gäbe und keinen "kleinen Angelladen", wo's umsonst Kaffee und einen Plausch gibt, wo man die Rute und/oder Rolle seiner Begierde in die Hand nehmen kann ?? - nee, wäre schade wenn die verschwinden würden. Angeln ist mein liebstes Hobby und dafür zahle ich auch gerne den einen oder anderen Euro mehr.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Borg (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ja, ich weiss auch net warum die Leute immer im I-Net kaufen anstatt beim Händler neben an. Man beruft sich immer darauf, dass es im Internet günstiger ist, als im Laden und das kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen! Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat bisher IMMER JEDEN Internetpreis unterbieten können, ohne dabei Schnappatmung zu bekommen.

Natürlich würde ich lügen, wenn ich sage, dass ich nichts übers Internet kaufe. Dabei handelt es sich aber mehr oder weniger um Verbrauchsmaterialien, wo mein Händler zwar meinte, dass er das auch bestellen kann, aber sich das net wirklich für Ihn lohnt und er dankbar wäre, wenn ich das auf eigene Faust mache.

Hinzu kommt, dass die wenigsten Händler spezialisiertes Stipp-Equipement im Sortiment haben, sprich, ich kann es mir auch erst anschauen, wenn es geliefert wurde und dann kann ich es auch direkt selbst bestellen.....aber ich bestelle zumindest mit der Absolution meines Händlers .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Hannoi1896 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Borg schrieb:


> Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat bisher IMMER JEDEN Internetpreis unterbieten können, ohne dabei Schnappatmung zu bekommen.



Das ist dann aber doch sehr übertrieben, finde ich. Wie soll den dein Händler JEDEN Internetpreis unterbiete, wenn ein Onlineshop zum Beispiel Prozente anbietet und es sich z.b. um einen Auslaufartikel handelt. 

Ich wette mein komplettes Tackle dagegen, dass dein Händler nicht jeden Preis unterbieten kann. Irgendwie muss der auch sein Geld machen. |rolleyes


----------



## Algon (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber doch sehr übertrieben, finde ich. Wie soll den dein Händler JEDEN Internetpreis unterbiete, wenn ein Onlineshop zum Beispiel Prozente anbietet und es sich z.b. um einen Auslaufartikel handelt.
> 
> *Ich wette mein komplettes Tackle dagegen*, dass dein Händler jeden Preis unterbieten kann. Irgendwie muss der auch sein Geld machen. |rolleyes


 
da würde ich fast mitgehen.
Mein Händler unterbietet auch jeden Internetpreis.
Nur, wird er es nicht machen, wenn ich da nur einmal im Jahr vorbeischneie und einmal Maden kauf.

MfG Algon


----------



## Mendez (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich kaufe nur beim Händler. Gute Beratung, Preise fast wie im Netz, du kannst es anfassen, probieren und schmecken, in die Hand nehmen. 
Es gibt nur einen kleinen Nachteil beim Kauf im Laden. Mann kauft meistens mehr als mann wollte. WIe heute. War da um ein Paar Gufis zu kaufen und kam mit ne neuen Rute+3 Rollen raus. Und ne weitere Rute bestellt. Man kommt sich vor wie ein Kind im Spielzeugladen. MAn bekommt große Augen und leere Brieftasche. Aber egal. Für meine Stunden am Wasser ist mir nichts zu teuer.


----------



## TheNightWalker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hab auch schon 3 mal bei Askari bestellt hauptsächlich Bekleidung und kleinkram, leider wie so oft erwähnt nicht alles lieferbar (soll ich beim nächsten mal wieder bestellen = wieder extra versandkosten) auf eine Email das ich das Geld zurück haben möchte wurde lange nicht geantwortet und zurück kam es auch erst sehr spät, würde nicht nochmal dort bestellen! 
Habe nen schönen laden bei mir gefunden leider nicht direkt ums eck aber in allen belangen sehr gut!


----------



## Borg (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber doch sehr übertrieben, finde ich. Wie soll den dein Händler JEDEN Internetpreis unterbiete, wenn ein Onlineshop zum Beispiel Prozente anbietet und es sich z.b. um einen Auslaufartikel handelt.
> 
> Ich wette mein komplettes Tackle dagegen, dass dein Händler nicht jeden Preis unterbieten kann. Irgendwie muss der auch sein Geld machen. |rolleyes



Ja, dann haste die Wette leider verloren . Mein Händler wirbt auf seiner eigenen Page sogar damit, dass wenn man wo was günstiger sieht, soll man ihm ne Mail schreiben und erfahrungsgemäss geht er mit dem Preis mit! Und wir reden hier net von Ladenhütern oder Auslaufartikeln. Ich bin selber Kaufmann und kenne die Margen ...daher weiss ich, dass er als grösster Händler meiner bevorzugten Marke in NRW auch noch an mir was verdient und er macht auch net den Eindruck, als würde er am Hungertuch nagen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## The Passenger (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also erstens gibt es nur ganz wenige Shops ohne Versandkosten oder erst ab einem gewissen Bestellwert. Und zweitens, wenn die Versandkosten nicht extra berechnet werden, dann sind sie im Artikelpreis eingerechnet oder meinst Du, die schenken Dir die?



Ganz ehrlich, da hab ich lieber etwas teurere Produkte und bekomm dafür nicht am schluss der Bestellung nen Schock weil mich der Scheiß 20 Euro Versand kostet #q

Nen Beispiel:

Erst letztens guck ich nach nem neuen Wobbler kostet 5 Euro weniger wie bei nem Laden ohne Versandkosten dafür zahl ich aber 7 Euro Versand. |rolleyes


----------



## mcl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ein  Freund von mir wollte letzte woche da ws bestellen. Da waren manche teile "in kürze lieferbar". Dann hat er angerufen und gefragt was des heißt. Antwort war im MÄRZ
Hat dann nochmal ne neue Bestellliste gemacht mit lieferbarem zeug und des is heut angekommen.

Des mit der Qualität werd ich ihm auf jeden Fall mal mitteilen. Was ich hier gelesen hab soll die ja net so gut sein.


----------



## S.Lorenzen (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Im Askari bestellen ist immer so eine sache! Ich hatte probleme weil ich mir ein paar hosen bestellt habe und einige halt zurück gingen! Ich musste 4wochen auf mein geld warten! Die preise aus dem Katalog stimmten nicht mit der rechnung überein! Also wenn du da bestellst brauchst du evtl. starke nerven!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Was mir hier auffällt ist, dass viele Probleme hatte, als sie sich Kleidung bestellten...


----------



## Micha383 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei Askari.
Nur bei 2 anderen Händlern und das bei jeder Bestellung.
Leider hat Askari trotz seinem umfangreichem Angebot nicht alles was man so brauchen kann.


----------



## stroffel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Borg schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss auch net warum die Leute immer im I-Net kaufen anstatt beim Händler neben an.



z.B. weil es "neben an" keinen händler gibt!


----------



## NR.9 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bzw. weil es im Netz einfach billiger ist.


----------



## Lukas1603 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich hatte auch ncoh nie probleme mit askari... bei meiner letzten bestellung war alles perfekt... aber ich finde man sollte nicht nur im i-net kaufen denn die kleinen händler nebenan (wenn einer vorhanden ist) sollte man auch unterstützen... weil seit wann kann man köder bei askari kaufen oder seit wann wird man bei askari ordentlich beraten? ich kaufe slelber auch im internet aber habe trotzdem einen ganz guten ausgleich gefunden... da ich nicht jedes teil bei askari und co bestelle

gruß lukas |wavey:


----------



## Borg (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



stroffel schrieb:


> z.B. weil es "neben an" keinen händler gibt!



Naja, nebenan ist mein Händler auch net gerade ...sind bei mir auch 40 km eine Strecke, die ich aber gerne fahre




NR. 9 schrieb:


> Bzw. weil es im Netz einfach billiger ist.



Und genau das ist es, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann! Bei meinem Händler habe ich bisher ALLES günstiger bekommen, als im Netz. Klar, die Preise macht der Händler umme Ecke natürlich nicht, wenn de da zweimal im Jahr nen Liter Maden kaufst .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Nitro (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Mir fällt zum Askari Katalog nur Rohstoffverschwendung ein,und falls man doch einen besitzt kann man den gut zum Ofen anmachen benutzen oder die Gummistiefel damit trocknen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Man kann damit auch wunderbar sein Feierabendbier öffnen.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

*Halte von Askari auch nicht viel!!!Askari hat meiner meinung nach zu viele **eigenmarken (Kogha,Askon,Silverman,Blue River,Riverman,Lago,Salmo,Perca,
Sea Point).
Da fahr ich auch lieber zum Händler um die ecke wo es Marken 
Angelzubehör gibt (DAM,Balzer,Cormoran,Spro,Abu,etc.)*


----------



## NR.9 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Forellenjaeger schrieb:


> *Halte von Askari auch nicht viel!!!Askari hat meiner meinung nach zu viele **eigenmarken (Kogha,Askon,Silverman,Blue River,Riverman,Lago,Salmo,Perca,*
> *Sea Point).*
> *Da fahr ich auch lieber zum Händler um die ecke wo es Marken *
> *Angelzubehör gibt (DAM,Balzer,Cormoran,Spro,Abu,etc.)*


 
Ihr tut ja alle so als wenn es bei Askari keine anderen Marken geben würde ... 
Askari hat ein sehr umfangreiches und ausgewogenes Sortiment und die Preise sind im Vergleich zum Händler um die Ecke und zum Händler im Internet stabil und vertrettbar.

Der neue Askari-Katalog kam gestern bei mir an ... nicht viel neues - auf die Viper-Ruten bin ich gespannt und im kleinen beigelegten Flyer waren z.B. MAD D-FENDER Ruten sehr stark reduziert.


----------



## moborie (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also 1 Thema 1 mill.Antworten|kopfkrat.Am besten man vergleicht bei einer größeren Anschaffung die Angebote und sucht sich das beste Preis/Leistung Verhältnis raus#6macht etwas Arbeit,aber lohnt sich.:vik: 
Bleibt cool:g
Gruß Gerhard

*Vorfreude ist der halbe Urlaub*


----------



## master26 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo

ich verstehe echt nicht was die meisten gegen Askari haben....
Die haben schon länger eine neue Homepage die 1A ist und eine neue EDV. Bei Bestellungen sieht man sofort ob der Artikel verfügbar ist. Ich habe dort schon zig mal bestellt und alles ging bestens über die Bühne !!Selbst die Versandzeiten sind mehr als gut. Heute Bestellt,in 2-3 Werktagen schon da.

Achja und ich arbeite nicht bei Askari :vik:


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



master26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich verstehe echt nicht was die meisten gegen Askari haben....
> Die haben schon länger eine neue Homepage die 1A ist und eine neue EDV. Bei Bestellungen sieht man sofort ob der Artikel verfügbar ist. Ich habe dort schon zig mal bestellt und alles ging bestens über die Bühne !!Selbst die Versandzeiten sind mehr als gut. Heute Bestellt,in 2-3 Werktagen schon da.
> ...


|good:|good:|good:

Da kann ich dir nach etlichen Bestellungen im letzten Jahr voll zustimmen!
Und das, obwohl ich auch nicht bei Askari arbeite.

Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist die teilweise zu geringe Auswahl.
Da ist der Gerlinger besser.

Aber: Die Askari-Preis sind meistens konkurrenzlos, wenn man die 10-20%-Aktionen ausnutzt.

Ich habe eigentlich immer einen gefüllten Warenkorb, bestellt wird dann, wenn eine Rabatt-Aktion läuft.


----------



## Tim. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

askari ist so schlecht nicht , lieferung inerhalb spätestens 4 tagen, das ab und an was nicht lieferbar ist , ist normal gibts woanderst auch. preise und angebote beachten und askari ist günstig. teuer kannst überall einkaufen wenn nicht vergleichst. die nachlieferung kostet den empfänger ja nichts. 
ruten und rolle kauf ich eh beim händler vor ort will das zeug in der hand halten und sehn ob ringe verbogen sind oder lackschäden sind, und der soll mir ja auch erhalten bleiben.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich find Askari auch nicht sooooo schlecht wie manch Andere hier schreiben...

Klar ist es bei manchen Dingen ärgerlich, dass ein super Preis für beispielsweise eine top Spinnrolle "nur" 85€ angeboten wird "bei einer Abnahme von mindestens 2 Stück"!!! und der Einzelpreis 170€ beträgt...

Andererseits gibt es auch super Angebote wie z.B. diese Rute hier, wo ich mir eine bestellen werde, weiß nur noch nicht welche...

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en-kapitalen-fang/dam-onliner-carp/detail.jsf

Mal zum Preisvergleich ein anderer Shop...

http://www.hechtfreunde.de/shop/ass...0165898820e525db/50165898840bf6e27/index.html


----------



## marco333 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

so hab mir auch mal den katalog zu kommen lassen und muss echt sagen so einen schlechten eindruck macht er echt nicht. ich finde er hatt ne recht gute auswahl. 

jetzt noch eine frage die dort bestellt haben!
kogha/perca sind das die hausmarken von askari?
taugt das material was, mit was kann man es vergleichen?


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich und mein Vater waren jetzt schon 2mal beim Askari in Offenbach und ich bin Top-Zufrieden , vielleicht aber auch weil fast ich nur  DAM und Markensachen dort kaufe. Aber ich kann mich über die Eigenmarken auch nicht beschweren , ich hab mir ein Schirmzelt von Salmo gekauft und es ist sehr robust und für 60 Euro echt Top! Einfach zur Sicherheit nochmal imprägnieren und dann hat man es immer schön trocken


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

habe neulich die 20% Aktion genutzt, wohlweislich der Artikel bereits vegriffen war.

Lieferung erfolgte dennoch innerhalb schneller Zeit und abgebucht wurde erst 5 Tage nach der Lieferung.

Kann mich also auch ned beklajen


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

An und für sich geht Askari, nur was mich stört, wenn ich was bestelle und ein Artikel (Von Markenfirmen) ist nicht lieferbar, dann schicken die halt als Ersatz den selben Artikel von Perca (Askari Hausmarke).


----------



## marco333 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@ralle wie bestellst du immer? online telefonisch oder per bestellschein. weil bei einer online bestellung zeigt es ja die verfügbarkeit an oder wird die falsch dargestellt, damit man bei denen bestellt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

@Forelle: Salmo ist keine Hausmarke von Askari 

Ich hab mir in den ersten Jahren auch dort bestellt, mittlerweile nicht mehr...viel zu schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Lieferschwierigkeiten und so weiter.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Norbi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Go mi af,mit son shietkram:q


----------



## siwok44 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich halte den Askari als misst Haufe.Ich habe schon drei mal bei Askari bestellt,aber nie mals ist es ohne gelaufen.Und noch nie eine Etschuldigung gehört.


----------



## Carp_fisher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi
ist der Katalog 2011 schon draußen?
Gerlinger kam am Sa aber der Askari leider noch nicht!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ja, ist er... hatte den schon vor zwei Wochen zu Hause liegen.


----------



## Carp_fisher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi
danke dir!!

Na dann wird wohl nimmer an kommen.

Vielleicht habe ich einfach zuwenig Bestellt.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Hi
> ist der Katalog 2011 schon draußen?



Jepp, liegt bei mir auf'm Klo als Zeitvertreib bei längeren Sessions:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jepp, liegt bei mir auf'm Klo als Zeitvertreib bei längeren Sessions:m




Du solltest dir ein Liegeklo besorgen. Braucht man bei längeren Sitzungen.
Auch ein Fallbissanzeiger wäre gut falls du einschläfst . . .:m


----------



## stephan148 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich habe 2 mal bei askari (internet) bestellt. Beim ersten mal lief alles gut. Anfang dezember hab ich dann wieder was bestellt da die bei 100 euro bestellwert 15 euro nachlass gegeben habe und warte bis heut auf einige artikel. Habe artikel gekauft wo stand in kürze lieferbar. Wobei ich 2 monate garnicht KURZ finde. Na ja letztes mal dort bestellt.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du solltest dir ein Liegeklo besorgen. Braucht man bei längeren Sitzungen.
> Auch ein Fallbissanzeiger wäre gut falls du einschläfst . . .:m



Und nen Rutenhalter :q:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich einfach zuwenig Bestellt.



Ich habe nicht bestellt! Außer den Katalog!




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch ein Fallbissanzeiger wäre gut falls du einschläfst . . .:m



So bekommt das Teil einen ganz neuen Verwendungszweck|supergri


----------



## Bluna74 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich einfach zuwenig Bestellt.




das wird`s nicht sein, egal ob du bestellst oder nicht, du hast es mindestens einmal getan(bestellt) und bist sicher auch bei Askari registriert, dann müsste der katalog automatisch an dich verschickt werden! ich hatte bis gestern auch sehr, sehr lange nicht bestellt, aber die aktuellen kataloge bekomme ich immer rechtzeitig!!!

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Bluna74 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> liegt bei mir auf'm Klo als Zeitvertreib bei längeren Sessions:m



da haben wir beide was gemeinsam... :vik::vik::vik:
ich hab den auch immer bei längeren (KLO)ansitzen dort zu liegen!!! :q:q:q

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Carp_fisher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi 
hast recht der Katalog lag schon einge TagE bei meinen Eltern.Die von ASKARI müssen wohl die Adressen vertauscht haben #c.


----------



## Forelle97 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @Forelle: Salmo ist keine Hausmarke von Askari




Es gibt zwei Salmos , eins das auch Wobbler herstellt , und eins dessen Name von Askari bei der anderen Salmo-Marke geklaut hat um Kunden zu verarschen und sie glauben zu lassen das sie teures Zeug haben...


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Die Antwort lautet:

"Nichts!"

E.


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Antwort lautet:
> 
> "Nichts!"
> 
> E.


 
Dito!

Hab mir bei denen ne Tasche bestellt und eine kleinere erhalten. Das hab ich leider später erst bemerkt....
jaaaaa.... ich weiss..... #q


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

meine letzte Bestellung war aus der Neujahrsrabattaktion.Bestellung quer Beet...Ruten,Kescher,Schnur,Gaff,Futter,diverse Kleinteile.Geliefert wurde eine gute Woche später.Alles komplett und Rabatt exakt berechnet.

Waren jedoch alles Artikel ,welche als sofort lieferbar deklariert waren.

Solide ordentliche Leistung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## tyirian (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was Askari genau mit 
_*In Kürze lieferbar*_ und _*Ausverkauft*_ meint?

Soll heisen, wann man mit den Artikeln rechnen kann? Bzw. kommen die Artikel bei denen "Ausverkauft" steht überhaupt nochmal?


----------



## Lukas1603 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

mmh ja also wenn da ausverkauft steht dann schicken die dir einenen gleichwertigen artikel... d.h. gleichwertiger artikel mit einem ähnlichen preis und gleicher funktion (z.b. du bestellst einen schwimmer für 1,5 € aber der ist ausverkauft und dann schicken die dir einen anderen schwimmer der ungefähr genauso viel kostet). also das wurde mir so erklärt als ich da angerufne habe und das wissen wollte... aber was passiert wenn da steht "in kürze lieferbar" da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher |kopfkrat


----------



## Hannoi1896 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich empfehle, dass man nur Artikel kaufen sollte, die "verfügbar" sind. Weil sonst gibt das eigentlich nur Probleme, die Erfahrung habe ich zumindest einmal gemacht.


----------



## Forelle97 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also an und für sich ist Askari gut. Als Schüler bin ich halt knapp bei Kasse , und da tuts auch mal ein billig Rod-Pod oder ein Günstig-Schlafsack.
Hauptsache es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Da nehm ich ein paar kleinere Enttäuschungen hin , z.B. der falsche Schwimmer. Aber wenn mir einer einen falschen Artikel einpackt der über 50 Euro gekostet hat gibt , dann würde ich da auch nicht mehr bestellen. Zum Glück ist dieser Tag noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## tyirian (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Danke, für die Infos.

Ich hab jetzt mal bei Askari angerufen. Die Dame an der Leitung sagte folgendes:

Ausverkauft = kommt auch nicht mehr
In Kürze lieferbar_* = *_in kürze lieferbar.....

Bei der WFT Penzill stand *knapp* dort, hier wurde mir gesagt, dass nur noch 2 Stück vorhanden sind. 
Konnte natürlich nicht warten und hab jetzt mal bestellt.

Laut Bestellungs Email ist alles für mich reserviert. 
Schauen wir mal, ob von den 47 Teilen auch alle ankommen. :vik:


----------



## wilhelm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo alle Ratsuchenden,

ich persönlich habe mit dem Versender Askari bis heute nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich habe schon mehrmals per Online bestellt,bezahlt per Lastschriftverfahren,
und es wurde immer schnell geliefert.
Bei einer Lieferung fehlten einmal Teile der Bestellung, ich habe dann auf dem Lieferschein handschriftlich die Fehlteile eingetragen den ganzen unterschrieben, und per Mail als Scan im Anhang mitgesendet.
Die fehlenden Teile wurden ohne viel Aufhebens innerhalb weniger Tage kostenlos und mit einem Entschuldigungsschreiben versehen nachgeliefert.
Da Askari auch "Labelmarken" vertreibt ist es jedem selbst überlassen, Preise zu vergleichen, und zu entscheiden ob Niedrigpreis oder bekannte Qualität im Vordergrund stehen sollte.
Bei mangelder Qualität kann man kostenlos zurücksenden.
Also für mich ohne Fehl und Tadel und zu empfehlen.#6

Wilhelm#h


----------



## jaegerlein02 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Kann mich leider nur den negativen Erfahrungen mit ASKARI anschliessen :

Vorkasse und dann mehr als 6 Wochen auf die Lieferung gewartet.....legt  ASKARI das Geld so lange an ? Wenn ja - clever ! Der nächste Hammer war kürzlich mit einer Sonderaktion per e-mail und einem Echolot.....war natürlich innerhalb von Minuten vergriffen, weil vorher schon in anderen europäischen Märkten diese mail-Aktion gelaufen war........
Dann eine NINJIN C von Sänger bestellt, Fehler im Katalog auf Seite 52/ 53 (richtig abgebildet -aber angebl. nur für Stationärrollen?) Rute nicht lieferbar....was sonst ? Anruf bei mir von Askari....wissen nicht, wie lange das dauern kann, Geld zurück ? "Sie beschweren sich immer nur über uns, mehr als 98% Kundenzufriedenheit sagt eine  Askari-Untersuchung.....
Übrigens hat man mir bei A....eine Adresse in über 30 Kilometer Entfernung  von meinem Wohnort zugewiesen - trotz korrekter Anschrift laut Personalausweis von mir Askari mitgeteilt.....wie soll mich da eine evtl. Lieferung erreichen ? Lässt sich wahrscheinlich so weiterführen.....
Gerlinger, Stollenwerk, nordfishing u.a. haben innerhalb längstens 4 Tagen nach Zahlungseingang geliefert.....sogar an meine richtige Adresse !
Definitiv never ever Askari !!!


----------



## Benton (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bin ein zufriedener Askari-Kunde. Markensachen sind wie bei allen Händlern. Dann sind da die Eigenprodukte etc. Wer eine Rute und Rolle von Zebco für komplett 35 Euro kauft, kann nicht die ganz große Qualität erwarten. 

Wie gesagt ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden und werde weiter dort bestellen. 

Ich kann aber auch www.nordfishing.at empfehlen. Teilweise top Angebote und schneller Versand.


Gruß


----------



## Tobi-WanKenobi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Die Onlinebestellung bei Askari lief bei mir bisher reibungslos. :mAnsonsten war ich schon ein paar mal im Geschäft in Lüdinghausen. Da habe ich immer gefunden was ich wollte. Meine Kaufwünsche waren aber auch nicht ausgefallen.
Im Geschäft kaufen ist natürlich schöner. Dort kann man die Ware genau begutachten und direkt mitnehmen.


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also auch ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit Askari gehabt. Erst wurde online bestellt und nun, da in Hannover eine Filiale existiert wird dort eingekauft.
Mitarbeiter sind freundlich und speziell Köder ( Marken ) sind günstiger.

Trotzdem sollte man schon schauen wo man spart...


----------



## Bluna74 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich werde wohl askari auch meiden, denn es gibt nur probleme mit diesen idioten...! ich habe damals 3 karpfenruten bestellt, habe ca. 2 wochen gewartet, bis diese geliefert wurden. alle ruten erhielt ich in einem extra futteral, mit den richtigen angaben auf dem futteral(3,25lb). habe dann alle ruten kontrolliert(angaben auf dem rutenblank) und musste feststellen, dass eine rute nur 2,75lb hatte, obwohl auf dem futteral 3,25lb angegeben war. rute eingepackt, extra zettel geschrieben, mit dem hinweis bitte ins futteral zu schau`n, da diese rute nur 2,75lb hat und mir die richtige zuzusenden! askari auch telefonisch kontaktiert, den sachverhalt vorgetragen und mir wurde gesagt, dass man extra einen vermerk fürs lager macht, in dem futteral nachzusehen! ca. eine woche später lieferung von askari, die rute. auf dem futteral stand 3,25 lb...und was soll ich sagen/ schreiben...wieder eine rute mit nur 2,75 lb geliefert! dann habe ich mir gedacht, dass die idioten wieder nicht ins futteral reingeguckt, sondern sich auf das verlassen haben, was auf dem futteral steht! wieder zettel fertig gemacht, askari wiederrum telefonisch kontaktiert und nach sage und schreibe nochmals 1 1/2 wochen kam dann endlich die richtige rute an...!  
momentan bin ich gerade mit einem rechtsanwalt zu gange, auch diesmal gehts um eine sache vom oben genannten versandhandel..., aber diesmal werde ich seitens askari am telefon abgespeist, und kann mich anders nicht wehren..., mal abwarten was rauskommt...? |krach:|krach:|krach:

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## spike999 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also ich und ein kumpel bestellen schon seid ein paar jahren online bei askari und haben noch nie probleme gehabt.pünkliche lieferung,angeneheme preise,tolle rabattaktionen.bestellen allerdings auch nur sachen die auf lager sind.
wenn die sachen nicht vorrätig sind ist ja klar das es länger dauern kann,davon kann sich kein versandhaus frei sprechen...hab auch schon genügend probleme mit anderen versandhausern gehabt...


----------



## stephan148 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich war so doof und hab mir "in kürze lieferbare ware gekauft" bestellt hab ich am 09.12.2010. Bisher wurde ich immer vertröstet. 10. KW soll es jetzt kommen. Ich hoffe es für askari.
Werde dort nicht mehr bestellen. Solln se doch gleich vor kauf ne info angeben wann es lieferbar ist.

14 Woche versteh ich nicht unter "KÜRZE"


----------



## speedcore84 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin,

Ich habe einmal über Weltnetz dort bestellt und war überrascht wie gut und schnell alles gekommen ist.Da dachte ich, gut fährste mal nach Duisburg zum Laden.Gesagt getan.Waren im Wert von ca.250 Euro gekauft.Da ich nicht alles tragen konnte stellte ich die Sachen in Kassen nähe ab worauf schon die ersten Beschwerden kamen.Hallo??????Wo soll ich denn mit den Sachen hin meine Frage.Kannst ja schonmal was kaufen und zum Auto bringen#d
Natürlich nicht gemacht.Dann endlich fertig und gefragt was man am Preis machen kann................NIX.Einen Schlüsselanhänger habe ich dazu bekommen.Die scheinen es wohl nicht nötig zu haben.Deshalb NIE WIEDER ASKARI.

mag Kevin


----------



## Hufi96 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen dort nach langer Zeit mal wieder etwas bestellt. 
Per Lastschrift bezahlt und zwei Tage später die Lieferung komplett und gut verpackt bei mir gehabt.
ICH kann also nicht klagen.

Gruß


----------



## dieteraalland (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich kann nur gutes über diesen taklehändler berichten. 
alle lieferungen bis jetzt vollzählig und schnell erhalten #6.

ab und an besuche ich schon mal den laden in langenfeld. bis jetzt immer freundlich und kompetent bedient worden :q. 

also für mich gibt es keinen grund zur klage #d


----------



## The Passenger (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich glaub es nicht, so teuer der Versand und dann verschicken die auch noch per Hermes. 

Hoffentlich kommt das Paket bei mir an.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



speedcore84 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe einmal über Weltnetz dort bestellt und war überrascht wie gut und schnell alles gekommen ist.Da dachte ich, gut fährste mal nach Duisburg zum Laden.Gesagt getan.Waren im Wert von ca.250 Euro gekauft.Da ich nicht alles tragen konnte stellte ich die Sachen in Kassen nähe ab worauf schon die ersten Beschwerden kamen.Hallo??????Wo soll ich denn mit den Sachen hin meine Frage.Kannst ja schonmal was kaufen und zum Auto bringen#d
> Natürlich nicht gemacht.Dann endlich fertig und gefragt was man am Preis machen kann................NIX.Einen Schlüsselanhänger habe ich dazu bekommen.Die scheinen es wohl nicht nötig zu haben.Deshalb NIE WIEDER ASKARI.
> ...



Ich meide diesen Laden auch! Dort arbeitet Personal, daß vom angeln soviel Ahnung wie ne Kuh vom fliegen hat. - Habe mal nach Feederbooms gefragt und als Antwort nur einen hilflosen und fragenden Blick erhalten (Azubi). Hinzu kommt, wenn Du dort Maden kaufen möchtest, keine eigene Köderbox mitbringst, musste Pfand für ne verschließbare Plastiktüte zahlen.... Das Personal dort ist inkompetent und unfreundlich. Wenn Du dort eine Rolle kaufst, musste die Schnur selber aufspulen, da die das einfach nicht können oder wollen!
Ich könnte jetzt noch andere Erlebnisse mit diesem Saftladen aufzählen.
Empfehlen kann ich Angelsport Hess. Als Einzelhändler kann er bestimmt nicht immer die Preise von Askari anbieten, aber man kann gut mit den Inhabern reden. 

|wavey:


----------



## burhave (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich Persönlich bestelle fast nur bei Askari.
Dazu muss ich sagen Finger weg von deren ich nenne es mal eigenbauten, weil das ist nun wirklich der letzte rotz. Ich kaufe nur die Marken Produkte weil zu 90% immer billiger als irgendwo anders, von daher Daumen hoch für Askari...


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, wenn Du dort Maden kaufen möchtest, keine eigene Köderbox mitbringst, musste Pfand für ne verschließbare Plastiktüte zahlen....



Wenn ich Maden kaufen möchte, dann auf jeden Fall zu Askari, jedenfalls hier in Hannover.
Die Maden sind günstig und halten einfach ewig...sehr zum Leid meiner Frau.

Über den Rest kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Gut, ich lasse mich nicht im Laden beraten, sondern kaufe gezielt ein.

Ich kaufe immer gerne wieder bei Askari ein und freue mich, dass es eine Filiale in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



burhave schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu muss ich sagen Finger weg von deren ich nenne es mal eigenbauten, weil das ist nun wirklich der letzte rotz...



Das gilt bei weitem nicht für alles. Z.B. ist die Kogha Crownlake Bolo momentan wieder im Angebot, ist eine endgeile Rute, für den Preis ein echter Knaller.
'Eigenbauten' ist sowieso wohl eher eine Illusion, die kaufen natürlich auch ein bei Herstellern, die auch für Marken'hersteller' produzieren. Baugleiche Produkte findet man immer wieder.
Oder glaubst du, dass z.B. jeder Markenanbieter alle Schnüre die unter seinem Label auf den Markt kommen selbst produziert?


----------



## kingralphder1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



The Passenger schrieb:


> Ich glaub es nicht, so teuer der Versand und dann verschicken die auch noch per Hermes.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt das Paket bei mir an.





Also ich bezahle dort 5,90 für den versand , bei hermes kostet ein m-paket 5,90 also weiß ich nicht was es da zu meckern gibt !


----------



## omnimc (1. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich bestelle da auch. hatte nie probleme im gegenteil rute defekt, ab in den karton zurück schicken per hermes. die tauschen ohne probleme um oder gutschrift und was neues kaufen.
denoch gehe ich gerne in angelläden z.b. bode da ist halt das problem, das ich da immer mehr kaufe als ich wollte. will maden und würmer kaufen und dann sind es doch meist 30 €uro oder mehr.


----------



## kingralphder1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich kann auch nochmal bestätigen , habe letzte woche mittwoch früh online bestellt und die ware war am freitag schon hier . Alles komplett , also wieder top ohne probleme . Ich bin voll zufrieden .


----------



## Chugworth (1. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann auch nichts negatives berichten. Habe aus dem Katalog eine neue Rute bestellt. Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen ist sie angekommen. Super verpackt im großräumigen Karton und ohne Schäden.

Grüße, Chuggi


----------



## Patrick S. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich denke mit einem Laden der so groß wie Askari ist, wird jeder mal Gute und mal Schlechte Erfahrungen sammeln...dass wird nunmal bei einem so großen Kundenstamm nicht ausbleiben.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> ...dass wird nunmal bei einem so großen Kundenstamm nicht ausbleiben.



Außerdem glaube ich nicht mal der Hälfte der Anti-Askari-Schreier, dass sie wirklich nicht dort kaufen. 
Ist doch wie McDonalds, Bildzeitung, Asi-Fernsehtalkshows oder dem Puff in der dunklen Sackgasse. Kaum einer outet sich als regelmässiger Konsument, aber Umsatz wird gefahren wie doof.


----------



## feld81 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist doch wie McDonalds, Bildzeitung, Asi-Fernsehtalkshows oder dem Puff in der dunklen Sackgasse. Kaum einer outet sich als regelmässiger Konsument, aber Umsatz wird gefahren wie doof.


 |bigeyes

Dann muss ich mich jetzt doch mal outen...#h

hab auch schon bei Askari bestellt:q, war mal so, mal so...


Letze Woche Mc Doof, heute Bild-Zeitung und der Puff iss schon ne weile her:vik:


----------



## Dynator (4. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo zusammen , ich bin mit Askari zufrieden und habe schon oft dort bestellt , werde es auch weiterhin tun..


----------



## tyirian (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich habe am 08.05 meine 3. Bestellung bei Askari vollzogen.
Leider wurde dann am 11.05 eine gesplissene Rute (MP1 Heavy Feeder) angeliefert. Wurde dann am nächsten Tag zurückgeschickt.

Heute kam dann die Bestätigung, dass die neue Rute auf den weg zu mir ist.

Wobei meiner Meinung nach die Beschädigung an der Rute durch den Versand passierte. Kann aber bei jeden anderen Online Shop auch passieren. Somit sehe ich die Schuld nicht bei Askari.

Das einzige was ich bei Askari nervig finde, ist das alles per Hermes versendet wird. 

Positiv ist, dass man für 1€ Aufpreis einen Expressversand bekommt und neuerdings auch eine Versandbestätigung inklusive Tracking ID. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, ist dies neu.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber zufrieden mit Askari und werde dort auch weiterhin einkaufen.


----------



## Gerion (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Und noch ein zufriedener Askarikunde. Bestelle dort schon so manches, genau wie ein Bekannter von mir. Bislang war alles gut, nur einmal hatte ich erst 6-8 Wochen auf einen Artikel warten sollen (war aber auch online angezeigt das der momentan nicht verfügbar ist) kam dann aber nach bereits 3 Wochen bei mir unbeschadet an.

Die Eigenprodukte sind teilweise schwankend in der Qualität, aber brauchbar.
Der Kundenservice ist super! Immer freundlich und hilfsbereit und ohne langes gerede werden Rücksendungen erstattet oder auf Garantie zurückgenomen.

Hut ab!


----------



## DerSchlangen (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hab auch schon bei Askari bestellt und ich war zumindestens nicht unzufrieden!
Mein Rutenfuteral habe ich als es im Angebot war knapp 40 Euro oder so billiger bekommen da war mir egal ob da Perca draufsteht.

Was Rute und Rollen angeht bestell ich eh soweit möglich nur 3 Marken. DAM, Shimano und Morsella und da ist Askari halt nur ein Händler und die Qualität der Ware ist genau so wie im Laden um die Ecke.

Askari hat ja immer diese Sonderangebote und da kann man echt sparen...

Bei meiner letzten Bestellung war auch mal was nicht lieferbar: Die karpfensets waren vergriffen.


----------



## Endmin (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Bestelle auch oft dort, das einzige das mich stört ist, dass Ware "zur Verfügung" angegeben wird und dann doch nicht lieferbar ist. Die Eigenmarken von Askari sind meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders qualitativ gut und deswegen kauf ich mir dort eher bekannte Marken, da diese dort oft billiger sind als in anderen Läden.


Tim


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Mein Rutenfuteral habe ich als es im Angebot war knapp 40 Euro oder so billiger bekommen da war mir egal ob da Perca draufsteht.



Perca und 40€ billiger? Also hast du es geschenkt bekommen :q


----------



## Greenmile1 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

bestelle auch immer wieder  bei askari und habe bis jetzt keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht superschnelle lieferung und gute angebote


----------



## Andi Fish (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also Askari hat mich nicht überzeugt. 
Schnäppchen kann man auch bei anderen Versandhäusern machen. 
Kann Gerlinger oder Schirmer empfehlen. Für Allgemeine Fischerei.
Bei Karpfenangler und Wallerspezis ist Herrieden Top.
Stollenwerk, Raubfisch und Meer auch genial. 

Petri


----------



## looser09 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich finde die online-Bestellung super, nur die mechanischen dinge sind nichts.(rollen usw.)|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
die katalog Bestellung habe ich auch ausprobiert, aber das meiste ist wesentlich teurer als im onlineversand und die lieferzeiten doppelt so lang.#q#q


----------



## pike-81 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moinsen! Askari ist bei mir fast um die Ecke. Daher schaue ich da gerne mal rein. Gekauft habe ich bisher allerdings fast nur Markenprodukte meines Vertrauens, wie z.B. Shimano oder Rapala. Eigenmarken hab ich noch nicht getestet.
Vor kurzem wollte ich eine Rolle reklamieren, und bekam sofort eine neue mit. Das fand ich echt super!
Petri


----------



## GrÜndi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin Leutz,

habe am Montag ne ganze Ladung Kleingerödel (Schnur, Wirbel, Haken, etc.) bestellt. Da bei einzelnen Sachen der Lagerbestand schon auf "gelb" war, hatte ich bedenken ob alles mitkommt. Aber (Überraschung) gestern kam das Paket - alles dabei! Daumen hoch, Askari!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,

Askari ist für mich mit Abstand das beste Versandhaus.

- relativ große Auswahl, für jeden ist etwas dabei
- gute Preise
- schnelle Lieferzeit
- meist nützliche Gratisgeschenke
- bei Fragen kann man sich an eine Hotline oder eigenes Forum wenden

usw...


----------



## thps (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich habe mit Askari bis jetzt nicht allzu gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

Angebote Teilweise gut , aber:

-Versandkosten zu hoch, Lieferzeit viel zu lange( bei 4 Bestellungen mindestens 4 Tage, einmal sogar 13 Tage trotz Verfügbarkeit der Artikel)
- Emails werden ignoriert
-Versand mit Hermes ( macht nur Probleme bei uns)
- verkaufen auch viel Müll ( man muss sich natürlich vorher informieren)

lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Das wundert mich. Sowas kannte ich von früher, das man lange warten musste oder nicht alle Artikel ankamen. Ich bestelle momentan eigentlich jeden Monat da, kam immer alles an und das nach 24h, einmal warens nur 2 Tage. 

Die Versankosten (7 oder 8 €?) für ein normales Paket würde ich als normal bezeichnen. Wenn man mit Nachnahme zahlt etc wirds natürlich dementsprechend teurer  Das die nur mit Hermes versenden finde ich allerdings auch nicht so toll, hatte zwar nie Probleme, aber man liest schon einiges negative über die. Kommt wohl aufs Gebiet an. "Müll" verkauf eigentl. jeder Laden aber gerade da hat Askari den Pluspunkt mit dem Forum, wo man sich über den Artikel informieren kann und eine unabhängige Meinung bekommt. Askari veranstaltet zudem sogar noch Anglertreffen, findet man auch nicht so häufig.


----------



## thps (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch das ein oder andere mal dort bestellen, wegen den Eigenmarken, die teilweise gut zu gebrauchen sind, aber Priorisieren tue ich sie definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

+ gute auswahl
+ meistens schnell 


- schlechte, oberflächliche beschreibungen im katalog
- hermes
- sperrgutzuschlag 
- wenn ein artikel doch nicht lieferbar ist schicken die einfach was "ähnliches".
wenns um blei geht dann teilweise andere gewichte. 
was soll ich aber mit anderen gewichten die ich einfach nicht brauche ? 
wenn ich 85g will dann kann ich keine 120g gebrauchen.....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> + gute auswahl
> + meistens schnell
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn Du für die 120 gr-Bleie den Preis für 85Gr - Bleie bezahlst und damit unzufrieden bist, hast Du ein Problem. Bleie kann man durchschneiden! 
Bei mir ist Askari ca. 200 Meter Luftlinie entfernt,. Kaufe dort immer und wenn ich was zu meckern gehabt habe, hat sich das immer geregelt.


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Askari ist Mist.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Askari ist Mist.



Sehr aufschlussreich!


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Find ich auch:q

Eine Bestellung, ewig darauf gewartet und der Korkgriff war auf Grund einer sehr deutlichen Druckstelle hin.


----------



## dnz (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du für die 120 gr-Bleie den Preis für 85Gr - Bleie bezahlst und damit unzufrieden bist, hast Du ein Problem. Bleie kann man durchschneiden!
> Bei mir ist Askari ca. 200 Meter Luftlinie entfernt,. Kaufe dort immer und wenn ich was zu meckern gehabt habe, hat sich das immer geregelt.



Man bezahlt aber auch kein Geld, um dann noch an den (neuen) Sachen rumschneiden zu müssen, auch wenns nur ein kleiner Handgriff ist. Hängt aber meistens von der Empfindlichkeit des Käufers ab, ich kanns teilweise verstehen wenn einen sowas nervt.
Ich allerdings habe bis jetzt lediglich 1x ne große Bestellung dort gemacht, mit welcher ich aber zufrieden war.


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

es geht ja nicht nur um bleie. 

bei meiner letzten bestellung hatte ich eigentlich 3 komplette safety bolt rigs bestellt, bekommen habe ich dann heli rigs (oder wie auch immer die dinger heißen) 
ich frag mich echt was sowas soll.....es kann doch nicht immer jeder alles gebrauchen.


----------



## Nordan (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

5 mal bestellt. Jedes mal alles super!

Ich denke, hier liegt das typische Symptom vor:
Wenn mal eine kleinigkeit nicht stimmt, wird hundert mal rumgemeckert, einfach weil Askari teilweise so billig ist.

Kommt das bei "Markenversandhäusern" vor, kann es ja schonmal passieren. ähem.


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> *Stichwort Falschlieferung*
> Kommt das bei "Markenversandhäusern" vor, kann es ja schonmal passieren. ähem.



Das ist irgendwo halt ansichtssache:
Bargeld beilegen finde ich persönlich besser...wenn aber jemand vielleicht keinen gescheiten Angelladen in der Gegend hat und dann der Rutenhalter eine Nr. größer oder kleiner ist, dann ist der vielleicht froh drum, dass er überhaupt einen bekommen hat und nicht wegen so nem Artikel nochmal irgendwo bestellen oder rumfahren muss.


Bargeld ist mir wie gesagt lieber, aber allgemein find ich es doof wenn sich der Shop dann nicht meldet wenn irgendwas vergriffen ist. Aber auch da muss man dann natürlich beachten, dass die Leute ja schnellstmöglich ihren Kram wollen,ansonsten wird gemeckert, und es für den Versandhandel ja auch ein gewisser Aufwand ist die Bestellung dann erstmal extra zu legen, den Kunden zu kontaktieren, auf Antwort zu warten,eventuell nochmal die Bestellung zu ändern,vielleicht nochmal auf Geld zu warten etc. und dann erst den Kram weiterzubearbeiten...


Die letzte Askari Lieferung ging übrigens sehr fix!
Die 4 Ruten, wenn auch nur "Riverman" wurden einmal in Papier geschlagen und in den passenden Karton gesteckt. Das ist natürlich sche***, aber in dem Fall wars mir egal, die Ruten werden eh zerlegt und neu aufgebaut...der Lieferzustand der Ruten war übrigens auch nicht so prickelnd (optische Mängel,vielleicht auch durch die Lieferung/schlechte Verpackung...)...


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier liegt das typische Symptom vor:
> Wenn mal eine kleinigkeit nicht stimmt, wird hundert mal rumgemeckert, einfach weil Askari teilweise so billig ist.
> 
> Kommt das bei "Markenversandhäusern" vor, kann es ja schonmal passieren. ähem.





ich bestelle schon seit 10 jahren bei askari und werde das vermutlich auch noch weiterhin tun.
kritik üben wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein, oder ? 

das mal was falsch läuft seh ich ganz sicher ein.

und soooo billig ist askari dann auch nicht bei allem wenn man mal andere händler anschaut. 
mir gehts eigentlich meistens nur ums reichhaltige sortiment.


----------



## didi25 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also möchte jetzt auch mal meinen senft dazu geben. Hab bereits mehrmals bei askari bestellt und hatte eigentlich immer Ärger. Artikel nicht verfügbar, wird auch nicht nachgeliefert weil Nachlieferung unter € 25,- oder die anderen Dinge bleiben einfach liegen und werden nicht ausgeliefert. Hab dann wieder alles bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gekauft. So jetzt nach 3 Jahren dachte ich gib denen nochmal nee Chance und was soll ich sagen wieder schei.... Trotz Zuschlag für blitzlieferung warte ich seit 1 Woche auf meine Sache. Hab heute mal angerufen aber selbst den Anruf hätte ich mir sparen können, unfreundlich inkompetent und keine Auskunft waren das Ergebnis. Es war auf jeden fall das Letzte mal. 

Meine Meinung Finger weg.


----------



## chezzmatazz (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin,

ich bin der Neue. Ich habe mich durch meinen Sohn an meinen ersten Fisch erinnern dürfen: Kabeljau. Mein Lütter(6) darf momentan nur auf Rotfeder, -auge und Forelle gehen. Er kann noch nicht schwimmen. Zu Weihnachten gibt's eine Multi (Quantum CD861). Die hat er sich sehr, sehr, sehr ... gewünscht. Eine passende Rute dazu ist erstmal Fehlanzeige. Aber im März hat er ja Geburtstag.

Warum ich mich hier vorstelle? Weil ich es vorher nicht besser wusste.

Petri heil!

Lars


----------



## Moerser83 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



chezzmatazz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin der Neue. Ich habe mich durch meinen Sohn an meinen ersten Fisch erinnern dürfen: Kabeljau. Mein Lütter(6) darf momentan nur auf Rotfeder, -auge und Forelle gehen. Er kann noch nicht schwimmen. Zu Weihnachten gibt's eine Multi (Quantum CD861). Die hat er sich sehr, sehr, sehr ... gewünscht. Eine passende Rute dazu ist erstmal Fehlanzeige. Aber im März hat er ja Geburtstag.
> 
> ...


 
aber was hat mit Askari zu tun?!|kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

kann über askari überhaupt nicht meckern,habe bisher immer bekommen was ich bestellt habe in entsprechender qualität.natürlich kaufe ich lieber rollen und ruten im fachgeschäft,obwohl da die preise etwas höher sind ,das liegt an den mengenrabatten der hersteller.aber alles andere kann man schon von zu
hause bestellen.wenn ich aber billigware bestelle kann ich natürlich nicht
spitzenprodukte erwarten.beispiel hab mir mal nen vollen zubehörkasten bestellt,50% prozent des inhalts war qualitativ müll,aber alles andere ok
eigendlich wollte ich nur den kasten und den hätte ich nicht mal leer zu
diesem preis im laden bekommen.wenn man meckern will findet man doch
immer was,oder?
.


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich generell nur wenn ich sie vorher getestet habe...von daher NUR im Handel selbst. Für Kleinteile bestelle ich schon mal. Schlechte Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt allerdings nur mit den "Eigenmarken" von Askari gemacht...der Rest, jo ist halt wie im Handel  und auch oft nicht sooooo günstiger das es sich lohnt. Ich bestelle manches nur weil ich es hier im Handel NICHT bekomme :-(


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Askari.Wahrscheinlich liegt das dadran,dass ich eher Markensachen bestelle,falls sie dort vorhanden sein sollten.Die Hauseigenen Marken von Askari würde ich mir da lieber ersparen.Was die Lieferzeit betrifft:
Ist eigentlich ziemlich unterschiedlich.Von zwei bis 5 Tage Lieferzeit hab ich bis jetzt alles gehabt.
Hab erst vor ein paar Tagen die Shimano Antares Monster 285 XH bei Askari bestellt.War ziemlich günstig im Angebot und kann über die Rute nicht meckern.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Also ich kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes über Askari sagen . Was ich bisher bestellt habe ist auch alles angekommen. Wenn ich mich für Ruten oder Rollen interessiere dann schaue ich sie mir im Fachgeschäft an und wenn ich sie dann im Katalog zu einem günstigeren Preis sehe dann bestelle ich sie mir. Aber hier ist es halt wie überall , gute ware kostet eben ihren Preis und schrott ist eben auch billig zu haben. Einige preise sind aber auch ganz schön gepfeffert . Meinen shimano Baitrunner 6000 dl kostet da , wenn ich mich nicht irre 102,95 , die habe ich bei moritz für knapp 60 Euro in Nauen bekommen. Eben ein normaler durchschnitt wie überall. Manches ist etwas günstiger und anderes etwas teurer.|bla:


----------



## catfish 69 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

habe noch nie schlechte erfahrungen mit askari gemacht!!versand und auch reklamationen immer sofort bearbeitet und alles ohne probleme!!!bin immer zufrieden gewesen mit askari!!gruss catfish


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Könnte über Askari auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Einzig der Versand über Hermes ist bei uns manchmal ein Trauerspiel, das liegt aber wohl an den Fahrern, z.B. ein Zettel "wir haben Sie nicht angetroffen" im Briefkasten, obwohl ich zu Hause war und die Türklingel funktioniert ... der nächste Tag war bereits der Angeltag an dem ich das Zeugs gebraucht hätte.

Noch eins: Im Online-Shop stehen manche Artikel mit guten Preisen monatelang im Status "in Kürze verfügbar".


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Könnte über Askari auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Einzig der Versand über Hermes ist bei uns manchmal ein Trauerspiel, das liegt aber wohl an den Fahrern, z.B. ein Zettel "wir haben Sie nicht angetroffen" im Briefkasten, obwohl ich zu Hause war und die Türklingel funktioniert ... der nächste Tag war bereits der Angeltag an dem ich das Zeugs gebraucht hätte./QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist der Grund warum ich bei Askari nicht mehr bestelle-falls das einer von der Askari lesen sollte,bietet auch DHL oder DPD-Versand an und ich bestelle wieder.
> Das gute bei Askari ist: das man dort nicht nur das Standardangelprogramm wie jeder andere Onlineshop hat,besonders bei Kleinteilen.


----------



## Haenger (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich bei Askari nicht mehr bestelle-falls das einer von der Askari lesen sollte,bietet auch DHL oder DPD-Versand an und ich bestelle wieder.
> Das gute bei Askari ist: das man dort nicht nur das Standardangelprogramm wie jeder andere Onlineshop hat,besonders bei Kleinteilen.




Genau so ging es uns bei DHL aber auch... und ich konnte dank Sendungsverfolgung schön mit ansehen wie das Paket scheinbar nach dem ersten Zustellversuch ( wir waren zuhause... )  2 Tage lang blöd auf der Post rumlag, oder im Auto... oder wie auch immer. |gr:
Scheinbar hatten die vor dem Weihnachtsfest, die Option das Paket auf der Post zu holen abgeschafft? 

Die Hermes Versendung von Askari, die ich zwei Tage später aufgegeben hatte, war in der Zwischenzeit dann schon eingetroffen...
Die haben die Klingel scheinbar gefunden #d

Das beste war... das Paket lag dann 2 Tage später einfach so auf der Treppe unseres Hausaufganges... mit allein schon Rollen für knapp 200€ #q


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Haenger schrieb:


> Das beste war... das Paket lag dann 2 Tage später einfach so auf der Treppe unseres Hausaufganges... mit allein schon Rollen für knapp 200€ #q



So etwas hat der GLS Fahrer gebracht: da kein Auto vor der Tür stand (habe auch keines), ging er davon aus das ich nicht da sei und hat das Paket an der Hauptstrasse vor die Tür der Apotheke gestellt. Als er den Zettel wo ich mein Paket finden könnte, in den Kasten werfen wollte sah ich ihn und forderte ihn auf mir mein Paket auszuhändigen.Er setzte den Wagen zurück und erledigte die Strassenlampe,brachte mir fluchend mein Paket.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Das ist der Grund wieso ich per Nachnahme bestelle....dann liegt auch nix auf der Treppe 

Finde Askari gut und hatte noch nie Probleme....glaub das hatte ich aber hier schon geschrieben.

Was ich aber nicht so toll finde ist die miese Auswahl an Kunstködern...besonders Gummifische. Verstehe auch nicht wieso ein so großer Laden das nicht ändert...hatte das dort schon angesprochen aber bisher keine Reaktion. Auch fehlen mir im Sortiment einige Ruten und Rollen....aber gut, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Naabangler94 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht Vorallem mit der Kundenbetreuung.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hab mich vor Weihnachten 2012 das erste mal getraut dort was zu bestellen, die hatten ein Gaskocher im Angebot. Den Gaskocher habe ich überall für 10 € teurer gesehen und die Kartuschen waren auch noch im Angebot ( statt 4€ für 2,50€). Also die Ware wurde am 20.12 bestellt und kam am 27.12 an. Konnte von daher nichts schlechtes erkennen, aber Online bestelle ich allgemein nur Dinge die  im Fachhandel teurer sind und die ich mal in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Angel-Kai (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

ich hatte auch noch nie probleme. online sowie im laden...
habe dort aber auch noch keine ruten oder rollen gekauft, nur "kleinteile"
wie gesagt, ich bin recht zufrieden...


----------



## Raubwels (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi,
ich kaufe dort immer meine Sachen fürs Forellenangeln, da die eine riesige Auswahl an Sbirolinos und Forellenteige haben.|bigeyes Schlechte erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht, hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit Hermes aber das habe ich schnell geklärt!

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Esox60 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hi.
Askari hat sich für mich erledigt.

Letztes Jahr eine Bestellung abgeschickt.
Angekreuzt: Bezahlung mit Kred. Karte oder Bankeinzug.(Wahlweise)

Nach 5 Tagen ein Brief: _gewählte Zahlarten nicht möglich, wie wollen sie weiter verfahren?_

Ich gleich angerufen, wollte die Rechnungsnummer und Die Bankdaten und den Betrag wissen, zum Überweisen.
Kundendienst: _Wir können momentan Ihre Bestellung nicht sehen, wir rufen zurück._

3 Tage kein Rückruf!

Ich wieder angerufen, wie es denn aussehe mit meiner Bestellung. |krach:
Kundendienst: _Sie bekommen heute noch eine E-Mai_l.

E- mail ,nach drei Tagen immer noch nicht da.:r

Nach 5 Tagen ein Brief:
Darin Rechnungsnummer , Betrag. usw.

Insgesamt waren es wohl 14 Tage ,nur um an die Daten zu kommen.
Ich hab den Krempel abbestellt, bin zum Händler gefahren,
habe ausgesucht, meine Karte in das Gerät gesteckt, und habe nach einer Stunde mit meinen Sachen das Geschäft verlassen.
Und am Ende war ich nur 4,00 € teurer.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch bei anderen Online Händlern etwas bestellt, und hatte nach drei Tagen die Ware.
#d   #d     #d     #d     #d     #d     #d 

LG Frank


----------



## Hoscheck (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo Esox60,

Warum hast du nicht einfach online bei Askari bestellt und eine der dort möglichen Bezahlarten gewählt( Kreditkarte,Bankeinzug,Paypal usw.)
Also bei mir hat das bisher immer einwandfrei geklappt.

Gruss


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Grüße 

hab eimal bei Askari bestellt aber nur kleinteile. Mit der Bezahlung gab es
keine Probleme, Ruten würd ich mir aber nicht über Askari
bestellen, da geh ich zum Fachhändler auch wenn es ein par Euros mehr
Kostet.


----------



## Esox60 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Hallo Esox60,
> 
> Warum hast du nicht einfach online bei Askari bestellt und eine der dort möglichen Bezahlarten gewählt( Kreditkarte,Bankeinzug,Paypal usw.)
> Also bei mir hat das bisher immer einwandfrei geklappt.
> ...



Nach Aussage des Kundendienstes war es nicht möglich, egal ob online oder schriftlich.
Warum? #c
Ich habe schon oft Dinge bei Amazon oder anderen Anbietern per Kreditkarte bezahlt, und nie probleme.
Warum die sich bei Askari so anstellen?#c#c

Wenn man mich gleich am nächsten Tag informiert hätte, dann hätte ich per Vorkasse das Geld überwiesen.
Aber so ein rumgeeiere....

Aber ist auch egal. Es gibt noch andere große, und seriöse Online Shops, es muß nicht unbedingt Askari sein.

LG Frank


----------



## wolf86 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

bestell eigentlich regelmäßig beim askari und bis jetzt war ich eigentlich immer zufrieden. finde nur in der heutigen zeit is bei lagerware eine versanddauer von einer woche recht lang. sonntag bestellen und am samstag drauf geliefert is n bisschen lang, sowas muss doch in 3 tagen von bestellung bis lieferung drinn sein. kann aber auch an diesem unsäglichen hermesversand liegen.

und was man noch bedenken sollte, die blueriver - hemden sind echt schei$$e, hab mir mal eins für nen 10er bestellt, dachte mir zum arbeiten am weiher oder zum fischen taugts. irrtum steif wie sau und gekratzt wie nochmal was, 1mal tragen ab in die tonne


----------



## csi-zander (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Oh ha, solch eine Versanddauer ist wirklich happig. Aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass es Firmen gibt, die eine Ersatzteillieferung weltweit innerhalb von 18 Stunden zusagen. (fairerweise muß man dazusagen, dass man bereit sein muß entsprechenden Zuschlag zu zahlen und die Klamotten nicht zb. in Bolivien im Zoll hängen bleiben sollten).
Aber MÖGLICH ist das alles!!! -obwohl ich mich hier auch mal jedes Kommentars bzgl. 'Hermes' enthalten möchte....

Und obwohl ich mich jetzt ebenfalls als mal-Askari-Kunde outen muß -wobei ich nie unzufrieden war!- ,seh ich das ganze auch etwas als Philosophie-Ding an; 
Günstiger Großhändler vs. Händler an der Ecke mit individueller Beratung.
Natürlich ist das preisliche Angebot verlocken (zb. 'Angebot des Monats'). Man kennt die Rute(-nserie) und kauft online eine Zweite, oder eine Alternative mit anderem Wurfgewicht etc... Taler gespart, ist Taler verdient.

Aber was machen wir, wenn wir so den Angelladen an der Ecke ruiniert haben und der schließen muß?
Wo der Händler wahrscheinlich nicht nur Verkäufer, sondern selber Angler ist mit entsprechender Beratung und Tipps für die Region. Wenn sich dann für Sonntag gutes Fangwetter abzeichnet, wer verkauft uns dann die Dose Maden um 12:30Uhr?  -dass wird auch beim schnellsten online-Versandt seeeeehr knapp!!
Und sind wir mal ehrlich; von der Samstagsdose Maden, Tageskarten etc. kann der gute Mann seinen Laden nicht finanzieren....

Also diesen (teilweise) philosophischen Erguss meinerseits  nochmal kurz zusammengefaßt; Auch wenn die Vorposter schreiben 'niemals Askari' oder eben 'immer Großhändler', denke ich, dass jeder seinen gesunden Mittelweg finden sollte. Es nicht verteufeln aus einer Auswahl von 67 Schirmen den passenden beim Großhändler zu bestellen, aber ebensowenig jeden Wirbel, jedes Kleinteil online erwerben.


----------



## wolf86 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Oh ha, solch eine Versanddauer ist wirklich happig. Aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass es Firmen gibt, die eine Ersatzteillieferung weltweit innerhalb von 18 Stunden zusagen. (fairerweise muß man dazusagen, dass man bereit sein muß entsprechenden Zuschlag zu zahlen und die Klamotten nicht zb. in Bolivien im Zoll hängen bleiben sollten).
> Aber MÖGLICH ist das alles!!! -obwohl ich mich hier auch mal jedes Kommentars bzgl. 'Hermes' enthalten möchte....
> 
> Und obwohl ich mich jetzt ebenfalls als mal-Askari-Kunde outen muß -wobei ich nie unzufrieden war!- ,seh ich das ganze auch etwas als Philosophie-Ding an;
> ...



|good:


kann ich genauso unterschreiben. Bei mir sinds in der regel 3-4 askari bestellungen im jahr, meistens großbestellungen zusammen mit meinen eltern (beide jäger).

grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich natürlich auch den angel- und bw shop bei uns in der nähe. eben auch darum, wie ich das erste mal zu dem laden bin (es war sonntag mittag und ich wollte mir würmer von dem neuen köderautomaten holen), köder waren alle, er hat mich zufällig gesehen mir am sonntag den laden aufgesperrt, so hab ich neben einen kaffee meine köder bekommen und auch noch etliches mehr 

aber nochmal zum askari, die versanddauer kann meiner meinung nach nur am hermes liegen, da das paket immer 2 tage ohne aktivität bei der sendungsverfolgung vom hermes gelistet ist. 


mfg


----------



## csi-zander (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Oh jaaaaaa, Deja'-vue-Erlebnis!!! Wenn ich das so lese.
Ich komme Samstags am späten Mittag nach der Arbeit angehetzt, verschlossene Tür beim Händler. Enttäuscht über den quasi schon verpaßten Angelsonntag ins Auto, steht jemand winkend in der Einfahrt.
'Ich räum Samstags immer noch 1-2 Stunden Regale ein, weil wir so Langschläfer wie Dich ja kennen'. 
Nur Maden, Würmer, eine Tageskarte -und obwohl er ja quasi nix dran verdient hat noch einen Kaffee und ein paar gute Tipps mit auf den Weg.

Sowieso unbezahlbar, der Samstagskaffee an der Theke, wenn man nach einem netten Schnack und einer gehörigen Portion Anglerlatein über Norwegen von den Mitkunden wieder nach Hause fährt...
-kann ich jedem (online-)Kunden auch nur empfehlen, sich einfach mal dazuzustellen. Da beißt niemand und falls man kein respektloser Schwätzer ist, ist man gerne in der Runde gesehen und geht bestimmt mit einem Haufen guter (Revier-)Tipps nach Hause.
Versuch das samstags mal im Askari-Shop; da hast du eher damit zu tun nicht totgetrammpelt zu werden.

Aber nach meinem Geschwafel nun doh noch fix zu einer detailierten Meinung; ich sehe HERMES da ebenfalls als Schwachstelle!!
-denn ich habe das askari-Versandzentrum gesehen, welches eine ordentliche Größe hat und wo anscheinend auch Samstags gearbeitet wurde. 
Schade, wenn man sich dann mit einem Billigversender ohne Alternative wieder selber ausbremst!!!

Bei einer Jahresbestellung oder vor dem Urlaub, wenn es in 2Wochen losgeht, sicherlich akzeptabel (falls Hermes die Sachen nicht unterwegs 'verliert'), wenn ich aber in 4 Tagen an den Rhein fahre und noch X, Y, Z bräuchte, laß ich lieber die Finger davon.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass da bei Hermes Frachtkontingente gekauft werden und nicht das Paket einzeln bezahlt wird. Denn so bekommt man bei der Masse einen anderen Preis und steckt sich auch von den Versandkosten noch einen Teil ein...


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Aber was machen wir, wenn wir so den Angelladen an der Ecke ruiniert haben und der schließen muß?



Die Angelkarten gab's auch früher schon beim Gastwirt, die Maden sind wohl das einzigste Problem. 

Mich wundert es aber, solche Probleme an Askari aufzuhängen. Der Versand ist schon derart lange am Markt, früher hieß er noch Brüggemann, dass der alleine für kein Händlersterben verantwortlich sein kann. 
Das ist ähnlich wie mit Quelle, Otto und Co, die alleine führten zu keinem großen Händlersterben in den Innenstädten, das schafften erst "Shoppingcenter" und große Ladenketten. Nun zerlegt das Internet die alten Versandhändler und die Shoppingcenter. 

Aber zurück zu Askari: Früher, das war lange vor dem Internet, dauerten dortige Bestellungen (per Brief!), u.a. auch dank deutscher Bundespost, schon mal bis zu vier Wochen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es schon damals keine wirklichen Probleme gab, selbst was Umtausch und Reklamationen betraf. 

Heute geht's per Internet angenehm zügig, bislang hatte ich noch immer keine Probleme. Allerdings bestelle ich dort höchstens 1-2 Mal im Jahr, wähle ausschließlich lieferbare Ware, die wird sogar reserviert (vor allem im IT-Bereich schafft das kaum ein Onlinehändler), und per VK-Überweisung warte ich keine Woche auf die Ware. 

Dinge die stören sieht man aber auch fast auf Anhieb: 
Relativ hohe Versandkosten (das können andere besser, hält einen aber immer mal wieder von einer Bestellung ab, weil es sich nicht rechnet), teilweise fragwürdiges Warenangebot, die Gratisgeschenke sind oft purer Müll, nicht wie bei anderen vollwertige Ladenhüter. 
Vor allem nervt, dass die Eigenmarken das Sortiment, was vorhanden sein könnte, derart durchsetzen und Markenware komplett ersetzen, dass man eben auch mal nichts findet, was man gerne kaufen würde. Die Preise sind zudem nicht immer günstig, da lohnt es auf extreme Aktionen (sonst lohnt es nicht) zu warten, gerade wegen der hohen Versandkosten. 
Mit den Läden habe ich keine Erfahrung, 

Wenn ich nur wenig Zubehör brauche, Kleinteile bestimmer Marken, wird das entweder beim Händler vor Ort geholt oder per Ebay geordert. Ein paar Haken/Wirbel und selbst Kunstköder kann man wunderbar billig per Post bekommen, dafür braucht man keinen Paketboten.


----------



## thomas72 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,
bin bis jetzt eigentlich immer zufrieden mit Askari gewesen.
Aber der letzte Vorfall läßt mich zur Erkenntnis kommen, daß ich dort nichts mehr bestelle.
Ende Januar habe ich eine Angeljacke zurückgesandt, welche von der Größe zu klein war.
Am 5. Februar meldete mir die Sendungsverfolgung von Hermes, daß die Ware bei Askari eingegangen ist.
Bisher wurde mir der Geldbetrag immer noch nicht überwiesen.
Auf bisher 2 Anrufe sagte man mir was von längerer Bearbeitungsdauer, ich solle mich gedulden, usw.
Sollte bis nächste Woche der Geldbetrag nicht eingegangen sein, werde ich dort mal richtig Dampf ablassen und die Sache meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben.

Einmal und nie wieder !

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Habe (wieder einmal) bei Askari bestellt - Komplettlieferung innerhalb einer Woche - nach zwei Tagen aber bereits lt. Paketverfolgung bei Hermes. Alles bestens - Ware top verpackt, unbeschädigt und wie beschrieben. Kann weiterhin nur gutes über den Versandhandel sagen ...


----------



## thomas72 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

So, nach mittlerweile 3 Wochen habe ich endlich mein Geld aus der Retourensendung zurückerhalten.
Dieser Laden wird künftig ohne mich auskommen.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Mendez (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Ich muss sagen, Askari hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Ich habe vor 1 Jahr Gummistiefel für knapp 40,- gekauft. Diese sind mir vor kurzem undicht geworden. An der Seite hat sich etwas die Sohle gelöst. Ohne zu viel zu erwarten habe ich Askari angeschrieben. Prompt bekam ich die Info die Stiefel auf deren Kosten zurückzuschicken. 3 Wochen später brachte mir Hermes neue ins Haus. Mein lieber Franziskaner. Ich bin platt. Askari hat bei mir gepunktet. Toller Service.


----------



## chris1990 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

also ich muss sagen ich kaufe auch meistens 2 mal im Jahr bei Askari ein und ich konnte mich bis jetzt net bei denen beschweren


----------



## thps (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Der Service bei Askari ist wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Leider verkaufen sie sehr viel Müll, aber auch Qualitätsware ... man muss halt wirklich aufpassen.


----------



## sascha03 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo!
Ich bin noch Anfänger und habe schon 5mal bei Askari bestellt.
Auser ein paar kleinigkeiten alles super und teilweise sehr günstig.Das riesen Angebot ist auch klasse.
Nur von den "Billigeigenmarken" halte ich nicht viel.
Den Katalog finde ich allerdings total unübersichtlich!Da kommen Rollen-Eigenmarken,dann Ruten,dann wieder Rollen (eine normale Ryobi Ecusima ist bei denen eine Meeresrolle,die must du erst mal finden),dann extra teure Rollen,dann Spezialprogramme auch mit Rollen.Ich finde sehr unübersichtlich.

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Diese vermeintliche Unübersichtlichkeit ist System. Du suchst was und stößt dabei auf Sachen, die du zwar gar nicht kaufen willst, aber trotzdem bestellst. Wenn das pro Ausgabe nur ein paar mal klappt hat es sich für den Händler schon rentiert. Oder warum glaubt ihr, werden Supermärkte regelmäßig umgeräumt?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Du suchst was und stößt dabei auf Sachen, die du zwar gar nicht kaufen willst, aber trotzdem bestellst.


 
Das liegt (zumindest bei mir) nicht an Askari, sondern an mir ... und passiert mir beim Dealer um die Ecke genau so wie bei anderen Versandhäusern - man braucht eben so viel, was man eigentlich nicht braucht.

Ich kann über Askari nicht jammern. Hab bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - und wer das Internet nicht nutzt um Angebote zu vergleichen ist selber schuld ...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Moin,
ich kann über Askari bisjetzt auch nur Gutes sagen.
Askari hat eine gewaltige Auswahl an Produkten zu oft supergünstigen Preisen.
Man muss halt nur wissen was man möchte und nicht jeden Ramsch kaufen, nur weil es billig ist.
Oft gibt es Gratisgeschenke in Form von Cafebechern, T-Shirts, Rutenhaltern usw.
Von mir bekommt Askari jedenfalls ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Nick94 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Askari (Angelkatalog) ???*

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem zum ersten mal bei Askari (angelsport.de) bestellt und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Ich habe zwei teure Rollen bestellt eine davon ist defekt angekommen (Beim spulen bewegt sich der Kopf nicht hin und her). Eine bestellte Schnur wurde gar nicht geliefert, der Preis dafür wurde aber trotzdem bezahlt. Zwei mal die gleichen Bissanzeiger bestellt und habe zwei verschiedene Ausführungen bekommen. Am Telefon wollte man mir auch nicht so wirklich helfen, ich solle mal zurück schicken was falsch ist und den Preis für die Schnur würden sie mir erstatten wenn ich eine e-mail. Mit Kopie der Rechnung dahin schicke.
Mein Problem ist, ich wollte eig. am Sonntag mit dem neuen Gerät weg fahren zum Fischen, da ich jetzt noch frei habe und das auch ausnutzen wollte. Naja war wohl nichts, achja und mit dem Versand haben die sich auch Zeit gelassen.

Genau so macht man sich neue Kunden!!!!!


----------

